# Poor Responders : Part 71



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Happy  and Merry Christmas & A Happy New year

​


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ooh....never been first before!

Just keepiong the thread.  No time to catch up properly at the moment but will  be back later to read back through.

Obviously congratulations to Laura!!!

So sorry Nix  

Fish - any news?  

Love to you all.

Ali x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Be right back!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all!
Laura - glad you are home safe and sound! I would have got your epidural in first shot hun!   Hope you have a comfy chair in front of the telly and the remote for all that breast feeding! Sore boobs - not nice   They all look so cute in the pics. E has been to a first birthday party today, cake and candle too!  
Mirra - how you healing? Talking of nether regions - had my first AF come yesterday   You know why? Cos I had the first new pair of pants on I had bought since I got pregnant.  
LJ - glad you dad is OK
Steph - ta for the address!   
Fish - hope no news is good news  
Hi Ali  
Gonna drink wine and watch a DVD tonight methinks  
Love yas
NW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi miranda, ali, nicki and dakota. 

Oh laura what an absolute sweetie cerys is, i have a few little tears here   Hope her ickle brother eddy and sister bethan will be joining her at home soon. Glad ur recovering well petal, and at least u managed to keep m-i-l out the frame!  Once again hunny huge congratulations to u and tim on the safe arrival of ur gorgeous little bubbas.    

Just done another huge wrapping session and still loads to go, had to pack it in for a bit now as brother and friend due round in a bit, this is the one i havent seen since i got married in july.  Yes.........were that close   

Be back again later girls, hi to everyone 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

wow Laura glad to hear babies are all doing fine. Benjy seems to have insomnia at the moment too, although time varies!!!

Haven't had chance to catch up on all news as my computer blew up and am borrowing DH's at the moment. 

HAve a lovely Christmas everyone!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just catching the thread x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Aw Laura... what brilliant news! Cerys looks gorgeous and I hope the other two will be joining you at home very soon.

Well done Mum!

Lucy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura its great to hear you are all doing so well and so great that Cerys is home with you already, hope Bethan and Eddy get to join you very soon  

 hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening girls

Was popping in to see Fish's news but see she hasn't posted.  I am worried now, I hope she is ok.    you are too busy celebrating to post.  

Laura - the bubbas are gorgeous.  So pleased you found the cs ok.  I must admit I found it ok and the boobs the most painful thing, they really kill.  Mind you, I didn't have three retrieved so mine was probably not comparable  

Mira - get well soon hun  

Pix - sorry you feel down.  This IF stuff is pants.  It seems there is always something to give you pain or cause you stress.  I hope you get it sorted and get to be pupo  

Anne - Tesco at 6 am    Don't think I could manage that.

Nix - are you still taking DHEA?  That makes my hair fall out, although I have exceptionally thick hair so it doesn't matter to me.  Maybe it is escalating the problem  

Kate -   to DH.  When mine plays up I withdraw my services IYKWIM  

Steph - how are you feeling now?  Have the headaches gone?

Nikki - glad you are enjoying the holiday.  Wish I could escape  

Popsi - glad the adoption is moving forward.  That is fantastic news and you must be soooo excited.

Sam - still having computer problems?  Don't think you go until 23rd but could be wrong.

Ally - hi hun.  How are you?    for B.

Nat - thanks for sorting L's present, it was really kind of you.  Text me and let me know when you want to meet up.

Hi to everyone else - Tracey, Nicky, Bugle, Swinny, Jennig, Bobbi, Ali, Purple, Beach, Angel and LV  

Nothing to report from me.  Went out Thursday and Friday night for Christmas dos and had severe hangovers.  Today is different, stayed in last night and went to bed early so fresh as a daisy.  Why is it all my conversations seem to revolve around how much alcohol I have consumed?  

Lainey xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Laura - Congrats on your beautiful babies - they are just gorgeous.  I hope Bethan and Eddy are home soon.  Hari was a v windy little baby and I had some success with Infacol - hope it works for you.

Mira - Glad the Op went well.  Hope you're not too sore  

Nicki - Grrr to AF.  Why does she always ruin the good knickers and not the grey ones with the baggy elastic?

Nix -  

Steph - Hope all going well with your bubba?  

Lucy/Ladyverte - Will try and send you a longer message over the next few days.

Beach -  

well we're back in the UK at the moment.  The flight went well and Hari was a little poppet and slept most the way.  We both now have colds so are feeling a little sorry for ourselves.  In fact, I feel like I've been ill for the past three weeks - I had mastitis the week before we came back to the UK...god, it was horrible...I felt like taking a hammer to my head I felt so rough.  Thankfully the antibiotics eventually did the trick.  Apart from that, all is well here, just trying not to kill the MiL    

Hi to everyone else and big Christmas kisses to you all xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Emma

Lovely to hear from you, can't believe your little man is 2 months plus...where is time going?  Hope that you get over your flu soon and can enjoy christmas...love to you all x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

How is everyone today?

I am in the office on my own today and am having a little Christmas Party!! got my cup of tea, christmas songs on the radio and a  heap of wrapping to do  
I break up today, both me and DH actually and we're off to get the boys tomorrow which will be lovely.
Not going back till 5th Jan  

Hi beachy-  

Hello Emma- Merry Christmas and hope your colds get better  soon xx

Pix- How you feeling today hun?  

Kate- all wrapped now?  

Laura- God your babies are so adorable, so happy for you  

Ally- You ok hun?  

Fish-  

  Lucy, Bobbi, Angel, Sam, Purple, Cath, debbie, Lainey, Mira, LJ, NikkiW, Nix, Nikki2008, Steph, Bugle, Ophelia, Popsi, Nat, Anna


Anne
xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

GOOD MORNING!!!!

Laura - CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH. Cerys looks so adorable. You've picked lovely names for all three. Get plenty of rest before the other two cuties get home. 

Hi Anne- Very few people in at work. I really don't feel like I am going to achieve much, but really have to try hard as got a deadline and everyone else on my team is off. Hmm......maybe a starbucks coffee will help. You finished your wrapping?

Hi Bobbi - how are you keeping?

Nix - so sorry  . 

Hello to everyone else. Will be back later.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

morning anne   i'm not working today so planning on doing all my wrapping too, so far only woke up at 9.00, watched frineds and catch up corie and had some brekkie..think will watch rest of corrie first..have got all day after all


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

cant stop just bookmarking


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to keep you in suspense, but unfortunately for me it was a  , pretty gutted, had a poo day yesterday   No symptoms and no AF, so in limbo at the moment  

DH and I can both see a shadow of a line on the test, so to be on the safe side i am going to test again tomorrow, just-in-case  , although we are not expecting a change  

Phoned the clinic this morning, waiting for a nurse to phone me back. So tired thinking about going again, but need to try, problem is MIL still isn't forthcoming with the money, so even if we wanted to book in for March to go again we can't at the moment  

I'll catchup at lunch, want to keep busy at work today to keep me sane  

 to everyone xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Fish  . 

I am   that its a late implanter and you can see 2 lines tomorrow. Are you on progesterone?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy hun- I am so very sorry, but then there's a faint line? I   that it could still be good news


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Angel - i think i'm kidding myself really, but i have a test at home so i might as well try   I stopped the cyclogest yesterday as told to by the clinic. So i'm not on anything now!

Anne - thanks hun, don't know really, just seemed to see a shadow yesterday, looking at it now it is more defined, would the line that is in that window show up if held to the light anyway


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hmmm- I doubt you'd see anything if there was no line at all. Do another one tomorrow hun
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds like a faint positive to me Fish? Did the faint line come up within ten minutes?

Test again - just leave it three hours from peeing and use a First Response. What test did you use this morning? And how many days is it since EC?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Mira- hope you're well

I have been really sick in the last 20 minutes - I think it's the pill- I just can't get on with it.
Just hope it's not that horrible bug
x
xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

fish - no line would show up just under the light, definitely test again   

anne - ohno, poorly anne   hope you're not going to get sick


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - yuk, can you get your pill changed to a different one  

Mir - i tested yesterday, just seemed to see a shadow of a line, but now i'm googling i think it could just be an evaporation line, especially as it is now alot stronger, yesterday was 16 days past EC. I'll test again tomorrow anyway, but i think it is just a case of a typical woman clutching at straws


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think I'm geting sick Nat, I just think it's the pill- oh well only 19 more days on it


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish - I know you don't want to be optimistic but any line at all is a promising sign.  If you are not pg then it would be totally blank.  These are not tests where you have to judge the strength of the line; any line at all is positive.  I would test again tomorrow morning, using your first wee of the day preferably with First Response Early Result (pricy but sensitive).  I know you will probably test later today but I think tomorrow will be more reliable, especially with your first wee of the day since anything today is just going to get more diluted.  If it's still ambiguous tomorrow then go and get a blood test done.  I don't want to get your hopes up but it is important to know where you stand and a "shadow of a line" is something which needs to be resolved one way or the other.  My sister's clinic had had so many people come up negative on wee sticks on their OTD and end up being pg that she was told not to even use them but to come in on her OTD for a blood test - she even actually followed this advice and never did a wee stick test at all!!!  Even if it turns out you had a chemical pregnancy then that is a promising sign for next time! 

Anne - really sorry you are feeling sick.

Natasha - hello there; can you PM your bank account details please!!

Laura - so lovely to see you and Cerys is beautiful.  You must be so happy!

Miranda - hello there.

Pixie - sorry you are feeling low.  Please hang in there and remember you have some follies to work with here!

Ally - hope you are feeling better.

Bobbi - good morning to you!

Lainey - good to see you.

Lucy - and you!

angel - 

EBW1969 - hello pregnant lady!

nickiW -   love the way AF came to welcome your new undies!

Ali27 - hope you are doing ok.

Emma - I cannot believe Hari is already two months.  mind you, Oliver and Emily are already a month old!

Beach - hi there!

Thanks for all your support of Kate.  She is still a bit low.  I went to Selfridges yesterday and spent a small fortune at the Jo Malone counter on her.  I think it will help to have some things around which make her feel pampered and feminine again!   





Thanks so much for all your comments


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks LJ - i was going to wait until tomorrow morning anyway, i'm getting more and more convinced that it's a evaporation line, but i'll find out tomorrow either way     to Kate


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Right - i've managed to catchup now  

Laura - hi hunny mummy, so glad to have you back, and you're still finding time to keep us updated   The littlies names are so cute, you must be so proud, has Tim stepped up to Fatherhood well  

Mir - glad that nasty old boil has gone again, ouch to the stitches though  

Anne - doing my groceries tomorrow lunchtime with DH (hangover dependant)  

Pix - hi hun, keep strong it'll be worth it, you're doing so well  

Popsi - well done hun, you're doing brilliantly  

Nat - don't forget to PM me, thanks so much for organising Laura's pressy   Can you add Laura's addess to the PM too.

I have slight AF twinges now and pink discharge, so i think there's my answer  

DH has his xmas pissup today, should be there already, have to pick him up tonight, god knows what time  

Clinic still hasn't called


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- it may not be AF, I am hoping it's NOT AF- I am clutching at the same straws as you hun


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi  all


Fish - it ain't over yet, any line is a line while it is a line as my mum would say.  Keep taking the cyclogest hon and give it another go with a FR test, the ones that tell you how far gone you areas I think they're the most sensitive.     

Laura - congrats honey so pleased for you!!!  Love to Tim and the babas! 

Mira - hey hon, hope you're recovering ok.  I have no idea whether I was dreaming or not but all I know is I've woken up and burst into tears twice after GA.  The first time was several years ago when my dad had dropped me off at the hossie for an op to remove a lump from my breast.  (Benign, thank Christ).  I woke up and started bawling "I want my Daaaaad".  I was 23....   

The other time was after EC on the last go in France...

Lainey - I stopped the DHEA several months ago. I really don't think it's down to that or certainly not that alone. The chemicals and plaiting which was far too tight have definitely played their part.  I had comically thick hair too but now it's just a mess which is not helping with my reluctance to go out. And I feel such a kn0b wearing the wig. I don't know why it matters so much, I mean, I used to wear extensions of some sort or another almost all the time but this just feels different.

Anne enjoy your last day at work before Crimbo!  Take the phone off the hook and turn the radio up, surely nobody really expects you to do any work today do they?! 

LJ - hope Kate enjoys her Jo Malone stuff, lucky girl! Wish I had a sis like you! 

Tash - thanks again hon, please don't forget to pm your deets 

Love to all, really must go out and pick up the last few bits before the outlaws descend upon us tomorrow.... 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix- Nah, no work really today only responding to any customers who want a quote/order. Have the tunes up and am still wrapping!
When will it end   
Hope you're ok?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - thanks hun, i'm convinced it was an evaporation line now and i've now got belly ache and pink discharge, so i think that's my answer. I stopped the cyclogest yesterday as that was what the clinic told me to do  

How are you holding up hun   I knew it would be hard, but this is horrible


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Afternoon all, well I braved the shoppers at Waitrose and I've done all the shopping...the fridge is full to bursting, musn't let A in there otherwise everything will fall out.......but I'VE DONE!!!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello all

Just had a catch up after sleeping all weekend and getting behind. Last day at work today so getting loads done (a-hem)

fish - so sorry hun our clinic say do another test 2 days later with a negative (and first one is 16 days post ET) so later than yours anyway

Laura - more love to the brood, I loved the pictures on **     

Nix - hope you survive the outlaws 

Anne - think of it as practice for morning sickness  I hope it passes soon though 

LJ - love to you and Kate, Selfridges will help any girl feel more special 

Emma - hope the colds pass quickly in you're back on form 

beachgirl - Well done! But don't start nibbling yet 

Everyone else   

I'm doing OK, was really please to spend some time with my head over the loo this morning . Still got some brown spotting on and off which had me in a panic again but phoned the lovely nurse at the Infertility Network again today and she thinks is from the second embryo as they saw old blood on the 7wk scan, but the lovely thing is she's given me her mobile number in case I need to call over Christmas 'any time'. Bless her.

It's starting to all sink in a bit but it still feels like I'll wake up, I think I'll relax in August (a bit!)

We're heading down south tomorrow to the MIL for a week and she's not on the net so I'll be out of touch for a while after this afternoon, but I look forward to a big catch up in the New Year, have a splendid Christmas everybody and I hope that everybody gets what they want most in 2009 

          
    
          ​
Heather xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Heather    merry christmas to you and enjoy your holiday at MIL x x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather- Sickness has all gone now so am having bowl of oats so simple for lunch.
I wish you a lovely Christmas and a happy New Year
Have a lovely break
 

Well done Beachy- Why is it we feel we must stock pile on food at Christmas, or is that just me?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- i darent say what I've spent on food again...it's far over the top but I like to have lots of nice things...have you done yours?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

All done Beachy- we went at 5.45/6am on Sat for Tesco then got my veg and some stuff I forgot in Sainsburys yesterday
I daren't say what I've spent on mine either, but like you, I like to have lots of nice stuff and we have Jasons boys till the 27th/28th too plus my brother and nephews are comiing Boxing evening and I am cooking Christmas dinner at home this year so it's justified- only just


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- at least we won't need to shop in January...well won't need to but will


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ouch - ladies stop worrying me, i've got to do my shop tomorrow and the list is SOOOOOOO long  

Heather - have a lovely xmas and enjoy the sickness


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Fishface- it'll be fine tomorrow, if you need anything Anne or I will have it in our cupboards...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy yes, don't worry, my turkey is your turkey  
Seriously, hun, look what you've been through recently, at the end of the day it'll get done in time when you're ready.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - don't worry i have plans for DH in the coming days, as long as he can make it out of bed tomorrow that is


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Trying to sort out this years xmas party pics (the one i missed  ), have a pile of real work, but hey, it's nearly christmas  

DH just phoned from xmas meal, still able to talk sensibily, won't be long before the calls get worse, told him about my AF pains etc, bless him, he was still keeping his hopes up


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah bless him  
but I bet you won't be blessing him in the morning eh  
I have a few orders in so done all them and just having a general tidy up now, are you off all over Christmas?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thankfully i finish xmas eve and then not back until the 5th


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobbi - no they don't, spoke to the clinic earlier and they are taking it as a negative, i'll test again tomorrow anyway, but not expecting any change


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahhh Fish hunny!!! Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow! Still think Oxford's figures have to come from somewhere so hoping you just got a late implanter!!!

Thinking of you and here if you want to talk

Hugs to all

Welcome back laura and littleone!!!!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well done on getting all those goodies Bobbi  

Hi Purple- have a lovely Christmas  



I won't be around tomorrow girls as off to get boys, visit mates etc etc.
I will log on to see how you are Fishy  

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks hun - have follow-up booked now for 29th Jan, spoke to Danielle earlier  

Anne - enjoy your xmas hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

When did we start on a new thread and moved to page 4?? Anne & Kate, are you girls responsible for this?  

I've had a scan today and the news aren't great I'm afraid. I'm on day 12 of stimms and my E2 results came back lower than my day 9 results. It dropped from 450 to 170!    The doc gave me more drugs to use today and told me to go back to the clinic tomorrow. I still have 4 follies 16.5mm - 13mm - 9mm - 9mm but if E2 is low then I guess they won't be growing any further? (This is what Dr Google says   )

I'd love to know what you think girls? Has anyone been in a simiar situation before? 

Pixie xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - as a newbie like you I cant help with your question but here is a big   until someone does come along who is more in the know.  Sounds positive though that they have upped your meds.  Will be   for you for tomorrow. xx  Are you staying there all Christmas?

I need to do the rest of my food shopping tomorrow.  Panicking that there will be no food left!!  Think you have all bought it all!

Corrie now.....back later


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix - sorry not gone well for you today hun   - i dont know what the drop in E2 means but your follies have grown since last scan when E2 was higher so have grown even though levels been dropping?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Ali.   Yes I will be here until the new year's eve without DH   Happy shopping! 

Natasha: Hi honey. Yes they grew a bit but not as much as the doc expected. The biggest follie was 15mm 2 days ago and today it was 16.5 He was more concerned about the drop of E2  I think  

xxxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all....x

Fish....Oh No hun   am gutted to hear your news babe!!!.....been looking out for you over weekend......so sorry


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Sorry not been on all day, tried to post earlier but sodding computer lost it.  Have done food shopping this morning and have been wrapping pressies since 2pm and finished about half an hour ago, and still got some more pressies left to wrap, i am so knackered 

Fish hunny i was so sorry to read ur news, i kept checking up yesterday to see if u had posted i was hoping so much for a bfp for you.    .  Just be kind to urself hunny and give urself some treats and me time over xmas  

Pixie - not me hunny, i bin a good girl must be anne    Sorry hun i have no idea whats going on with those levels i have never had them monitored before   Hopefully someone can provide some answers   

Hi to beachy, droogie, hayleigh, purple, nix, nicki, ali, ally, tracey steph laura and everyone else.

Sorry my personals been crap tonight but i am bloody knackered.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx

Anne - hi my fellow brummie, glad ur sickness has gone have a nice time tomorrow visiting all the mates


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Fishy* - so sorry to read your news hon - gutted for you and sending you huge  Could you possibly get a beta blood test through your GP? as even if too low it would be very useful info to know for sure that they tried to implant. 

*Laura* - love the names - all seven of them!  Hope that Bethan and Eddy will soon be home with you Tim and Cerys, and that you will all have a wonderful Christmas together 

*Pixie* - so sorry the news wasn't so good today - I'm pretty sure one of the girls on the Jinemed thread had the same sort of drop in e2 levels recently and went on to have eggs at egg collection - have asked on there for you.  Or was it someone on here? please come forward if it was! 

Lots of love and Christmas cheer to everybody else  - gotta go as have a big pile of pressies to wrap still!

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Laura & Tim*

on the birth of

Eddy Noah

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph and Paul xxx

            ​
            
 CONGRATULATIONS 
*Laura & Tim*

on the birth of

Cerys Mary

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph and Paul xxx

            ​
            
 CONGRATULATIONS 
*Laura & Tim*

on the birth of

Bethan Lilian Doris

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph and Paul xxx

            ​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Elinor*6th IVF - on waiting list for January 2009 - SP - after 5th tx failed October 2008 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - currently on pill for tx starting January 2009*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - Oct/Nov '08 - cancelled 08/11/08 due to early ovulation?  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  -next cycle 2/2/09 Lister *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Latestarter*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - started mid-November 2008 - tested positive - first scan 05/01/09 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Pixie- sorry you got bad news today about your E2- but just wanted to let you know that on my second round of IVF my E2 also dropped a few days before planned EC- all the signs were pointing to cancelling being the best option- but with the help and advice of the lovely Dr Raef Faris at the Lister we went to EC and to everyone's amazement we got 4 eggs!!

Having said that sadly 2 did not fertilise and 2 fertilised abnormally- but who knows why that happened perhaps we were just unluckly- but just wanted you to know and to say all is not lost yet-   you get some great eggs

Fish-  so sorry  keeping everything crossed for tomorrow's test

Laura- so pleased to see you are home with Cerys- hope you will be able to bring the others home real soon too

Mirra- glad you got that boil sorted- hope it does not take too long to heal

 and merry christmas to everyone and hope all your wishes come true in 2009

Well I am now getting a bit impatient but think baby is quite comfy (head not even engaged) so not likely to make an appearance until 2009!!

Jenxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Plenty of sex, raspberry leaf tea, driving over bumpy roads and curry for you then missus!   Have you got a revised bump pic on ********? I'll go look...

Laura - who's Doris? The extra name says to me you've gpt too may rellies to name them all after!  

Bertrand the Boil may have gone but I'm stil in plenty of discomfort! Five inches of stitches, and pus has built up behind the cut, too - ouch.

Going in to say a final goodbye to work folk tomorrow. Was v sad on Saturday, seeing how grey and drawn the people who had been compulsorily made redundant were.

But thank God I'm out of that - I would feel so disheartened working for a company that can do that to people in that way - there wasn't even a line of thanks in my redundancy letter. 

Anyone know in the B&Q sale on Christmas Eve is online too? I feel an itching to spend my payout unwisely...


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mira - what happened with your work then?  Did you get vol red?   cant believe that you did not even get a letter of thanks.  Bloody disgusting!

Jennig - Get all the rest you can now!  Store it up!  

Steph - happy wrapping!

Kate - well done on getting it finished - back breaking work isn't it?!

Pixie - Sorry DH will not be with you for Christmas.   for tomorrow  

Fish - i am so sorry.   that tomorrow brings happy news. xx

Natasha - hope you had a nice day getting ready for Chrimbo!

Hello to LJ, Laura, Nicki, Nix, Hayleigh, Anne, Purple, Bobbi, Beach.......

I have started taking the OCP ready for January.  Am I meant to have the week break?  Its just that if I do, it will clash with the scan on the 16th jan which is to check all is ok before I stop taking it and start sniffing.  Should I just keep taking it until 16th?

Ali xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - just keep taking it. The main point of taking it is to make sure things run on time with bleeding, etc.

Yeah - I got voluntary redundancy - it was the best thing ever for me, as it's enabling me to stay home with Robert that much longer. My best mates at work both applied and got it too.
But the five who were bumped on Thursday, Christ. I never want to see anyone with their guts sucked out like that again.

Where are you having your tx Ali? Lister? Good luck birdie!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep - the Lister.  Thanks for the good wishes.  

BTW - did i miss teh results of the baby competition?  Did Robert win?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie- Sorry about your scan today and wish I could help you with the E2 but JenniG seems to have given some positive news (even though there was abnormal fertilisation) she still got 4 eggs hunni.
Hang in there sweetie  

Hi Kate- Missed your today!!
Bloody wrapping eh, been at it myself today/tonight  

Hi Ali- Replied on the Lister to you  

Miranda- Sorry you're in pain hun  

xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Fishy,


So glad you got to speak to danielle! she is the best thing about that place! and keeping everything crossed for tomorrow!  I'll be thinking of you!

Hello to everyone else, sorry been so crap at personals lately, head is up my backside  
Pixie sorry about your E2 but fingers crossed for better results at next test!!!
Mir poor you with all that pain!! I swear by aloe for healing, if you can get a leaf from the plant and just tape it over the wound overnight! It works wonders!
Hey Anne, not long till you start now!!
Steph how are you pregnant one?
Laura sweetie your darlings a re beautiful and what wonderful names!! hope you are getting some sleep when not with Cerys or at hospital!
Thinking of you all!!

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi girls,

Fish and pix - hope you both get some good news tom.  

Mir- - yes all the middle names are nans!  Both my nans are called mary hence cerys only has one 2nd name.

Cerys hasn't had a poo for 2 days.   

Lov to all you girls. 
XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I remember that bit all too well! Then when she does poo it seems so, so painful. I even started taking pictures of the poo for evidence!  

Have you given her some cooled boiled water? That can do the trick. Also, and this is a wee bit gross, but massage her bum with a baby wipe while pushing her knees up. You can massage their tummies too, but I remember feeling Robert was too tiny to do that.

Glad you're getting the chance to practise with one baby before you have all three though!

Purps - Aloe sounds nice! But taping a leaf to my lady garden?


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

I am taking DHEA and due for treatment in Jan.  At the clinic I am at they put you on the pill to batch you in.  Have been on the pill for 5 weeks and have started bleeding, just wondered if anyone else has had this whilst on DHEA.  Has not happened in my previous 2 treatments when on pill but not on DHEA.  Brown blood last Thursday but changed to red yesterday - TMI sorry.  If not on pill period would have been due last Thursday.  Just a bit concerned it will have an impact on treatment.  Due to take last pill next Friday, for period to start.

Sorry I keep popping on but don't think I could keep up with the pace of this thread contintually it runs so fast!

Merry Christmas to you all.

Tracy
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by....

Laura how you have time to come one here......!

Try not to worry too much about the pooing honey.  K went days in the first few weeks (indeed it took her a week to poo after the meconium) and then was about every 36 hours or so for a couple of months. Some babies just poo less.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I couldn't take DHEA and the pill together Sheps - it made me sleepless and very irritable and irrational. Though others have and been fine. Sometimes one does get breakthrough bleeding on the pill, but check it out with your clinic.

I got all my poo info from FF too EBW!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sheps - with DHEA I have read about it "overriding" the pill in some people and bascially they ovulate through it.  However, I have only read about that with people taking really high doses (>100mg daily) so I think it is highly unlikely.  I would say it is probably breakthrough bleeding as Miranda says.

Pixie -   - I don't know what to advise here since I don't know enough about it.  However, jennig seems to have given some positive information so keep your chin up.

Laura - can't advise on babies and how often they are supposed to poo.  I'm sure she is fine though. 

Mirra - really glad the job worked out. sorry you are still in pain from the boil! 

Ali - nice to hear you are getting started.

Have to go since this is my last day in the office as still busy.  I probably won't be on until after Christmas so hope everyone has a great one!  To all those who are sad about IF issues this Christmas, please don't give up hope and remember how it can all change.  Last Christmas, my sister was a miserable wreck who had just been refused IVF treatment by her clinic as being a total no hoper.  This Christmas, she is the happy mum of healthy twins.

love to all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

How is everyone?

Littlejenny hope ur last day isnt too busy hunny  

Miranda hi hunny are u all done for christmas now? 

Sheps - sorry petal have no idea on this one  Sure someone will come who knows tho 

Laura - Hope cerys is ok, i know when my friends little girl had it she was advised to give cool boiled water with a bit of pruine juice mixed in   Sounded a bit suspect to me and cant remember whether she tried it or not.   

Anne - morning hunny bun, hows birmingham this morning? 

Ali - good luck hunny, god we are to the lister on here, lets hope they give us all a bfp  

Purple - get ur head from up ur bum hunny, u will miss xmas  

Miranda - do not go online with ur money petal, especially at b&q, save it for next and debenhams  

Jennig - hope you stay comfy over xmas sweetie, what is ur due date? 

Stephjoy hope the pressie wrapping went well 

Hello to tracey, ally, oh god i've gone blank ophelia, bugle, droogie, natasha, and everyone else 

Hope you all have a wonderful christmas and for those awaiting a bump hope all your christmas dreams come true very soon    

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Kate am due on Sat 27th!!

Will be trying all those tips I think later in the week Miranda!!- sorry to hear you are in so much pain-know what you mean about redundancies DH is worried it may happen to him very soon- bad timing or what!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all!! Hope you all have a good one and as LJ says if you're not a mum this year you WILL be next year  
fish -   for a better result
LB - boobie, boobie, boobie is all I'd say at this stage, breast milk has all the water she should need   Oh the joys at looking at every single poo! We are having a few 'angel' poos now - ones that are formed and moulded between the botty cheeks!  
Away til 27th now
     
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning.

Firstly.. THANK YOU!  Again!  I got more pressies in the post today from you guys.  I absoltely LOVE my fame with the 3 spaces for there little hands.  I actualy was looking for somethig like that when I was preg and couldn't find anything with space for 3 little hands.  And Cerys is now cuddled up with her comfoter, I'll hang on to Ed and Beths for when they get home.  I'd love to know where the frame was as I think the other triplet muns would prob be  very intereated in getiing one too.

At the hosp yest the nurse said they are doing so well they may be home for the end of the week!   I so want them home as the hospital is so sterile, no cats sniffing at them or proper cuddles.     Beth is obviously gettig bored there as she was pulling at her feeding tube yestrday and looked a bit naughty! Ed however quite likes just laying there and being fed through the nose..I think he's a bit of a lazy one!

Thanks for the baby poo advise, I did give her some water yesterday but I 'll keep trying and give her bum a rub.

Fish - how you doing? 

Pix =  

Mir - Ouch! You poor thing, do you think you have an infection?

Right while she is snoozing I really should tidy this place up! 

Oh and I echo what LJ has said, last xmas I remember just getting over my 3rd horrible BFN, cycle with 2 eggs and one embie.  I remember crying my eyes out at a christmas do and and feelign a right pratt.  And here I am with 3 babies!  Its a bloody miracle and I really never believed it would happen for me.

XX


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Laura hon      So glad you liked your prezzies, (Thanks again Nat!) and how bloody fantastic the turnaround you've had in the space of 12 months!  Do you remember the shock when you found out first that you were preg and then that it was 3 babies?  I'm praying that you get them all home with you very soon. And that Cerys gets to "go out" (my mum's euphemism!) soon!  

Nicki - Emily just seems to get cuter every day, bless her and her angel poos!

Mira - hope your  's better!  Poor you!  How's the Bobster?  Still grinning? 

Jenni - still might be a Christmas babba, who knows?  Good luck sweetie! 

Fishy - God I really hope and pray you've got some better news today        

Pix - hoping for you too that this drop in E2 was just some kind of blip and all will be well for your EC         

LJ, Anne Ally, Ali, EBW, Sylcett, Purps, Ophelia, Tash6, Kazzie, and EVERYONE, loads of love and Merry Christmas to you all!

Now I have to go and tidy up before the outlaws descend. DH has already been on the phone asking whether all of the bedding has been washed and dried, he went round the house like those 2 women from how clean is your house last night and is almost guaranteed to do my bloody head in as long as his everlasting mother is around. Jeez, you'd think it was the Queen coming to stay, not his mum! I wouldn't mind, but it's only for one night before we go to London!  Besides, by the time the kids have spread their crap out all over the place no one is going to notice whether it's tidy or not anyway... 

Now, shall I bake a Christmas Cake or not....?

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon again girlies 

God im so so so so so so bored   

We have no customers coming in, 2 lads are playing on their nintendo ds's and the rest of the lads are playing cards   Ane we still have tomorrow to go   

Jennig - ohhhh hunny not too long to go now then  

Laura - yayyyy all chiplets home for the end of the week, thats great petal   Hope dh is cooking christmas dinner for you and spoiling you rotten  

Nix - wish my dh was a bit more like that.  His contribution to xmas so far has been to put all the booze in the garage  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Christmas greetings ladies  

Pixie - hi hun, sorry to hear that things are going slowly over there, it's not over yet hun, just wait for more   news at the next scan, we'll be thinking of you   I can imagine DH is missing you like crazy too  

Jennig - i think Christmas Day  

Purple - hi hun, how are things with you, have you got an appointment at the Lister yet  

Laura - you are doing so fab hun, you're such a natural mummy already   You've gone from obsessing about your own poo to obsessing about Cerys's   Just got to ask, can you see the lady garden now, did Tim do a good job  

LJ - have a fantastic xmas with the family, you all deserve a great one after the hellish year you've had  

Nicki - enjoy your first xmas with Emily, she is going to love all that wrapping paper  

Nix - oh i feel for you hun, MIL visiting, what about adding arsenic to the christmas cake   I have MIL, SIL and three sprogs descending at some point over xmas, just to mess my lovely house up again, be waited on, depress the ****e out of me and then bugger off again  

Miranda - do you have to sit on a rubber ring  

Anne - hope you're enjoying the start of your xmas  

As expected the test was -gative, i wasn't surprised as AF is now on its way   Thank you all for your thoughts - you girls mean the world to me  

Picked DH up from xmas do last night, slightly pickled, very depressed bless him, not a good idea to drink when you're not too happy, spent the drive home telling me it was all his fault we didn't have a baby and that i should find someone better, then he was going to go nick a baby for me, bless him  

I'm alright today, as long as i don't think about it too much, trying to get in the xmas spirit, DH put the tree up for me yesterday, so it's grocery shop tonight then decorating the tree   Oh and maybe a few vinos  

Xmas   to everyone xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Fishface 

Right its food time at work and prob wont be online now til maybe 5 Jan

May everyone's dreams and wishes come true in 2009!!!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

hello, escaped my DP for a bit to check in so you don´t forget all about me! have not had a chance to catch up


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,    

Just popping by to say  hello 
I'm just setting up the Wii and being s lovely stepmum!
Jason is out is having his hair cut and I have suggested maybe a cheeky chinese when he gets in   

Fishy- A hug for you hun, you are being very brave  
I am so sure that 2009 will be all of our best years ever  
Bless DH. Have a wonderful Christmas sweetie and go have a few vinos- think I am gonna treat mysef to one later too- lets drink to the end of a b0llox year and the start of a brilliant one  

Nix- Same to you lady  
Have a lovely Christmas with the family.....shall you bake a cake.....erm, I say nah, go open a box of chocs instead  

Kate- Hi sweetie, feeling good today hun, had a nice day getting boys etc then went to my bessie mates for lunch, not long home and already in my  "lounge wear"  
I hope you have a really lovely Christmas hun  

Natasha- You ok hun? Merry Crimble to you   

Laura- Bless little Cerys   How wonderful if the crew can come home this week hun.
Glad you like your pressies, you are a star and deserve your beautiful new family  

Ally- You ok sweetie? You've not been on for a while- I hope your lurgy is better?
 

NikkiW- Merry Christmas hun  

EBW- You too hun  

Pixie- How are you today? worried about you   

Sam- If you're on holiday, I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year hunni  

Anna- Hi hun, how are you? 

Purple- Merry Christmas sweetie  

Steph- Hope you have a lovely Christmas, eat, don't drink but be merry    

Tracey- Hunni, I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and that Santa comes to visit Max  

Lainey- Merry Christmas to  you DH & DD too  

Popsi- Hello Mrs, this time next Christmas you will be buying toys for your new one hun.  Have a lovely time  

Beachy- Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year hun and what ever you do.....don't run out of food    

LJ- Hope you and Kate & Co and your family have a lovely relaxing Christmas  

Swinny- Merry Christmas hun  

Bobbi- Hi lady, all sorted for Crimbo now?  Have a lovely time  

Angel- Hi hun, Have a lovely Christmas  

Ophelia- Greetings to you DH and little bump, hope you have a Happy Christmas  

Heather- Merry Christmas to you DH and bump too  

Jenni- Oooh how exciting for you hun, lots of luck and a very Happy Christmas  

Cath- Merry Christmas hunni  

Ali- All sorted now hun?    Did you call the Lister about stopping the pill?  

Nikki2008- Hope you're having a lovely holiday, Merry Christmas  
Bugle- Merry Christmas to you and Ben  

Miranda- Hope you're feeling better hun. Did you get to the B&Q sale? Merry Christmas to the Bobster too  

You girls have helped me so much the last 3 months or so and I am so thankful to you all. Life is definitely easier when you have friens like you  

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Anne, Merry Xmas to you to


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - you just choked me up, doesn't take much   Thanks hun, have a great xmas with the boys and eat and drink plenty   Off to do the grocery shop in a minute, not looking forward to it


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh hello and merry merry christmas to you all!! I finally got my new laptop all installed and working last night, and promised myself if I got all the packing for oz complete I could login and catch up with you all...... I've so been missing you all (Ally, thank you so so much for keeping me updated xoxox).  Logged on an hour ago only to have &£(&$&*&£ more software to install....all done now, except I've got to finish getting ready as my taxi comes to go to the airport in 30minutes!!  I can feel a lot of time spent catching up on all I've missed from Australia - we arrive on xmas morning...it's such a loooonnnggg flight.

Happy happy christmas to you all.         

I haven't had time to read back yet..... so just some quick personals.

Laura - I was so so happy to hear the trips have arrived safe & sound !! Great names !  

LJ - I had bf problems also, tried everything.  I too think dodge c-section plus not having full access to to baby from the day they are born is what caused it (DD was in the NICU for a week).  Tell her not to worry, Aptamil did the trick for my DD and she's now health and very smart!! She's outside the door now telling me we are going to Australia to the beach!  Happy to hear about your dad.

Nix & Fish           What can I say, I really thought it was a done deal for you both.  I do hope your looking to the future now and the next plan of how you will get our little babies, I know I am. 

Love and merry xmas to Ally, Natasha, Anne, kate, Swinny, Steph, Miranda, Jo M, Bobbi Pixie, Ali, Popsi, Tracey, Lainey, Elinor, Nikki, LBW and all the rest of you wonderful ladies!!

the next time you all hear from me I will be in the sun on the beach!

Love Sam xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam - have a fantastic time hun, we'll still be here when you get back


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop as my Mum is here for the evening - just a quickie!

*Pixie* - I asked on the Jinemed thread re e2 dropping cos I knew one of the girls there had a drop in e2 before EC too - take a look - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165223 (go to the last reply on page 14 of the thread) It was Babequest and she is now pregnant with twins from that cycle - hope that reassures you a little and that it will all work out for you as it did for her   

*Laura* - fab news re hopefully having them all home at weekend  - hope Cerys poos soon but don't worry if she doesn't  - my baby niece went nearly a week and the midwife wasn't too worried - my SIL made a little cross on the calendar after that for first few weeks and she still only went every 2-3 days for long time. Also - if the Infacol doesn't work, try Colief - is a tiny bottle like eyedrops and costs about a tenner  but my SIL swears by it!

I had hosp appt to meet my ob/gyn consultant today, all was well and she asked me if I wanted to see the baby, so had a quick scan too, which I wasn't expecting!  Our little one looks like a proper baby now - was sitting upright and thrashing it's little arms around as if to say "get off me! stop pushing!" when she was pressing the ultrasound thingy in my belly - was so lovely! Lots more detail this time - could see the eyes and fingers/toes etc! I didn't get a scan pic as didn't think to ask for one, being as I hadn't expected it and it was quicker than when they do the proper one - really looking forward to my 20w scan on the 14 January now. 

Love to all - bye for now


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Good Luck Jennig!!! You never know - may be a xmas baby!

Laura - I love the pic of Cerys - you sound like you are getting on really well - hope Bethan and Eddy will be able to come home soon!

Mirranda - sorry to hear about the op - hope you are starting to feel a little better now?

Nix and Fish - sorry to hear about your news - I know how you feel - last xmas was the same for me and the time of the year etc... made it doubley worse.

Pix - I think I remember that happening to someone else as Steph said - but can't remember who - hope things sort themselves out for you.

Anne Tracey Lainey Sam Nikki Nicks LJ Lainey Beachy Popsi Ophelia and Steph and all those I have forgotten to mention - Have a lovely Xmas! 

Steph just saw your post - fab news re scan - how exciting to see all the detail etc... now!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Merry Christmas...    

How is everyone today? 

I have some great news!!!
I had a scan this morning and the doc saw 2 follies sized 20mm and booked me in for an EC on Xmas day!!!    
My E2 went up to 250 and the follies grew in one night!!! I couldn't believe it and almost started  

Steph & Jennig - Thanks so much for your posts girls. They really gave me courage. Steph, it was so sweet of you to post on Jinemed thread for me hon.    Jennig - I went to the clinic this morning thinking my cycle might get cancelled and was so ready to tell doc about your story but didn't need to defend myself in the end. Thanks again girls I really appreciate all your help  

Laura: Glad you liked your pressies sweetheart. We used Natasha's expertise.  I've added you on ** - desperate to see the baby pics. Please accept me!!  

Anne: Hello you gorgeous step mum. Thanks for thinking of me  

Natasha:  

Ally: Are you OK my darling ?  

Sam: Have a great time in Australia!

Fish: Thinking of you   

Huge   to Nix,Nikki,Purple,Kate,Bobbi,Ali,Tracey,Lainey,Popsi,LJ,EBW,Swinny,Heather and everyone...

Pixie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Lovely to hear from you, safe journey and very Happy Christmas  

Fishy- Go wild in the aisles hun and get some nice treats.  

Steph- How lovely to see your little ones eyes, fingers and toes, so wonderful  

That was lovely of you to find that Jin lady, I am keeping everything crossed (apart from my legs    ) for our Pixie  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie- You have made my night, how wonderful for you hun. 
Gonna celebrate with a chinese now


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne thanks honey...   I am soooo relieved, I can't tell you...

On the way back from the clinic I couldn't stop crying for 2 reasons. The first one is the obvious one but the second one is a sad coincidence. The hospital I will have my EC on Thursday is the very same hospital where I had my termination 13 years ago   
I know this is a very personal information to share but if I don't share this with you girls who else I can share it with...

Love you all...

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie     xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pixie - OMG thats so great!! See told you the follies would keep growing! Christmas day EC!!! Its the immaculate conception on christmas day! I'm going to have to call you Mary from now on. So pleased for you sweetheart, and stop making me cry damn you!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

well my humira has just arrived - guess am going to take first dose tomorrow, although have a bit of a sore throat so not sure supposed to take it if ill as is really bad if you get ill on it i think..hmm what to do..


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Natasha hello my love  
Re humira, can you not call ARGC and ask them or is it closed for Xmas now? What a bummer!!

Mary xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i'll call them tomorrow, have read through the info leaflet it just says to contact doctor if you develop a cold, although reading through the side effects a cold seems to be the least of my worries    am quite concerned i'll get hit with the loss of appetite! that will not amuse me on christmas day


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I could do with something to stop me eating like a P.I.G!! I don't know if it's the result of these drugs I've been using or my mum's food but I've defo put on weight   I might need a personal trainer soon, do you know anyone ?   
When is your tx going to start Natasha? Is it any different than a standard tx?

xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

well its christmas, eating like a pig is totally acceptable, i actively encourage it in fact, means i get more business in the new year   ..you see i'm actually a bit shi t... i make my clients fat   

not sure when will get to do treatment, have to do the humira to bring TNF/cytokines down, 2 injects over 2 weeks and then wait 2 weeks to test to see if worked, if not will prob have to do again but hope not! then can do actual tx prob feb, will be a SP so that will be the same but i have to have steroids and also Ivig at the same time too to try to bring down the natural killer cell counts..basically it seems my womb chews up the embies and then spits them out..so badly mannered...and to think i went to finishing school too!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Pix - well done on the scab hunny - oooh xmas day collection seems like a good sign to me  

Natasha - best of luck hunny - do you mind if i join you eating like a pig over xmas?  

Steph - lucky you hunny having an extra scan will you find out flavour at next scan or will you be opting for a suprise? 

Sam - have a great time in sunny oz petal, catch up when you can we will miss you  

Nikki hi petal u having a good time? 

Fish - enjoy christmas sweetie have a good few drinks - we all love you  

Hello to bugle, jennig, ali, ally, nix, laura, ophelia, littlejenny, purple, miranda swinny popsi and all the other lovely ladies on here, only 2 more sleeps left to go  

Been over to friends tonight to drop pressies off and another friend just left ours after dropping her pressies off, im all pressied out now    Hope everyone has a great xmas whether or not we have babies, bumps, or awaiting bumps.  We are all just big kids really and one day i believe our dreams will come true so enjoy this christmas and get very merry 

Love you all you gorgeous ladies............and no for a change im not  .    

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Same to you too Kate x x x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx beachy   DH watching ali g  Im gonna go to bed as wanna be at sainsburys by 7am so i dont get crushed in the trolley fillers mad dash    M-I-L was right she siad blokes just turn up for xmas, never a truer word said.  Have a good nite everyone, no doubt will be on tomoz as am at work and is quiet and boring like u wouldnt believe 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around for a while.  If you haven't found the time to log on for a few days it gets too daunting to read back.

I have taken so long I now don't have the energy to do personals.

Except, Laura, massive congratulations and what beautiful names you have chosen.  I am so glad it all went well and you will soon have all three home with you.

Fish. I am so sorry to hear your news, it is just not bloody fair.

Nix, how are you coping now?

Pixie.  That is the beauty of having tx in a non christian country, clinics dont shut down over Christmas.  Well done on getting those folllies growing.  When will you be back in the UK - straight after ET?

Anne. Not long until your first scan now.

I am almost ready for Christmas. Max is very excited and we are using 'I will tell Father Christmas if you don't do what I tell you' all the time. It works a treat.
Work is really getting me down but I don't have to go back until 6th January now - hooray.  I only have to do a bit of work over Christmas and that can be at my leisure.

I probably wont be around as often now, if I am going to give up on tx and trying then being on here every day proably isn't the best thing.

Have a wonderful Christmas girls, you are such a wonderful support network you all deserve for your dreams to come true in 2009.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - nice to hear from you.  have a lovely Christmas with your family  

Kate - good luck in Sainsburys in the morning   Hope work is not too boring and they let you go early.

Beach - Happy Christmas!  

Natasha - what a rude womb you have    Finishing schools just aren't what they used to be!!  

Pixie - Great news - I am so happy for you.  Please dont beat yourself up too much   The time is now right for you and it WILL work  

Anne - hello again!  

Bugle - hi there!  

Steph - wonderful news about the scan  

Fish - hope you have some fun over Christmas and may your dreams come true in 2009  

Sam - have a lovely time is Oz  

Hi to everyone else.

Night night
x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Have a lovely Christmas everyone!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wishing each and every one of you a fantastic Christmas x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies & Merry Christmas    

Pix- I'm really sorry I disappeared last night hun after my message, chinese arrived and Luke wanted me to play tennis on the Wii  
Please don't be sad about what happened 13 years ago hun, you had your reasons and this is now your time, I have got such a good feeling for you  

Nat- Morning hun, how is your cold? Will you be able to take your drugs now? 

Kate- Done your shopping now lady?  

Beachy, Bobbi, & Angel - Thanks for your lovely Christmas wishes, you lot are so creative!  

  Merry Christmas Tracey, Steph, LJ, Laura, Miranda, Purple, Popsi, Lainey, Ally, Ali, Sarah, Sheps, Swinz, Anna, Heather, Ophelia, Nix, Fish, Cath, Debs, Elinor, NikkiW, EBW, Nikki2008

Poor little Luke was so sick last night- he has had a really bad cold but also started being sick yesterday too. He managed to throw up all over our bed last night when he was watching TV in our room so DH had to go and get a new quilt for our bed- oh well we were gonna change the bed sheets etc today anyway so we just had a head start  
Bless Luke though, he kept apologising  

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Is everyone excited yet?  Only one more sleep left till   

Anne - all shopping done, managed to avoid trolley dash   hope luke is better this morning 

Ali27 - work is very boring no idea what time we are finishing yet either, have won a tenner playing cards tho  

Hi to tracey bobbi pixie purple laura nix nikki ally ophelia fishy ebw and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate- Yep he seems a little better now, just playing on the Wii!
Me and the Hubster are having a mega cleaning session, you know the type- ovens cleaned, skirtings vaccumed, cotton bubs to clean between the cracks etc   
I am very excited to be honest, I think    might be visiting us later tonight!!
Hope you have a lovely day with DH and MIL- I am gonna be checking in as Pix is having EC to tomorrow  
Finished work yet?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Fish hunny     you can join me in lots of food and lots of alcohol over xmas then next year will be our year!!

Pixie that's great news!!! everything crossed for tomorrow

Happy Christmas to all my lovely ladies on PR thread you are all so wonderful and have meant so much to me over the last few months!! Here's hoping next year will make those left of us without babess into mummies!!

Just got back from day 21 blood test at drs and got my repeat FSH LH and e2

Honestly the pyschic dr at Oxford should get his vibes checked!!! FSH last time 8.4 FSH this time 7.4 so    to him!!

Pleased actually as now feel we're back in with a chance, also got notes from oxford today and Antral follie count wasn't as bad as I'd thought 7 on each ovary!

So here's hoping the lister will crack the drug combination for me and we'll get to ET this time!!

Love to all

SXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just wanted to bob on and wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Fab New Year. We're setting off for the airport in an hour (flight has been delayed by six hours so not flying until 7 tonight now...boo!!!)

Wishing everybody all the luck and love in the world for 2009.

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple- Thats good news hun on your FSH and follies, here's to 2009 eh  

Sarah- Where you off to?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   at least this time tomorrow you'll be on that beach (he he he) enjoy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne finishing in 10mins hun, then home to finish cleaning change bed hoover etc  

Sarah have a lovely holiday, where u off to hunny? 

Purple well done hunny bun, how exciting! 

Beachy i could really do with a holiday too petal, lets hope we win the lottery tonight  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Huns,

Steph - that scan sounded so lovely, that must have been an early xmas pressy in itself  

Pixie - so excited for you sweety, that's the best xmas pressy ever for you, will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Kate - not  , well you should have been  

Tracey - we'll miss you, but understand what you mean, hope Max has a fantastic xmas  

Anne - hope Luke is better by this evening, enjoy getting the house ready, i'm waiting to leave work to do the same think, mum is at mine tomorrow  

Purps - wow hun that's fab news, so pleased for you, do you think the DHEA helped, even though you only took for a while  

Swinny - have a great hols  

Managed to finish decorating the tree by 12.45 this morning, the groceries are also done, but forgot the pigs in blankets, so that's another shop i had to do at lunchtime   Managed to get my dads xmas pressy though, never before have i left something so late  

DH brought me into work this morning so he could go shopping for my chrissy pressies, bless him  

Opened a bottle of vino last night, first drink in 3 months, i think it will have to be finished off tonight   

Leaving work in the next half hour, so have a great christmas all of you and let's make a pact that it will be our last childless


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Have a great Christmas too and well done on getting everything done
Lets drink to 2009 eh


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AT TEAM P.R. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR WONDERFUL HELP AND SUPPORT IN 2008 AND LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING TO KNOW YOU ALL EVEN BETTER IN 2009 XXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all    

Pixie - that is wonderful news - sooo pleased for you! and    that you have some eggs at EC tomorrow - good luck sweetheart and hope you still get to enjoy the festivities! 

Lots and lots of  to everyone else - hope you all have a wonderful Christmas  - thanks so much for all the support you have given me over the last year, it means so very much and I  that by next Christmas we will all have bumps or babies   

Steph xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello to all my fellow PR's 

I know this time of year is not always easy with one thing and another but wanted to wish each and every one of you a



I hope 2009 brings us all our hopes and dreams......x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE  

I am . and going to bed  

Couldnt resist one hit 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas x

Morning, can't stop as we have guests staying but wanted to wish you all a lovely day x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas girls. Hope you all have a super dooper day.  

Much love

XXXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all my lovely friends,

Hope you are having a lovely day and please let 2009 be a happy and healthy one for all of us filled with happy wishes and dreams that come true

Thanks for looking after me so far, love you all

Anne
xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello lovely Team PR,

Just a quick note to wish you all a very happy Xmas!!!   

Alegria xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you ALL!!

Love Ali xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Merry christmas ladies!

Hope ur all having a lovely time, i am shattered and am coming down with a cold i think.  Guests have all gone and am in my jamas watching corrie and waiting for wallace and grommit to come on.  Dh down on all fours playing with the dog, just had to rescue him as lewis was trying to hump him  

Hope all our dreams come true next year girlies love you all   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy Boxing day girls,

Just checking in to say Hi and see if you ll had  lovely day yesterday.

I had a nice day and my hubby cooked Christmas dinner bless him
I asked for a leg and all I can say is this bloody turkey leg was as big as one of my cats legs!!!!  

I had some sad news on Christmas Eve night- my cousin passed away
Sadly, she was an alcoholic and despite years of being in and out of hospital & rehab she simply couldn't give up the drink.
She was diagnosed with liver problems years ago and was taken into hospital again last week for the last time- she died of heart failure on Christmas Eve.
She was only 53 and a beautiful person- inside and out and she left behind 3 sons, bless her I hope she is at peace now.

Anyway, I hope you all have a  lovely day .....turkey for lunch today at the Greens Residence    

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Sorry honey, not what you need at Christmas.   Alchoholism is a real tough thing.  Hope you are ok.

We are all well we took Cerys to the hospital yest and had a reunion which was lovely.  The babies are of all monitors now and just need to impprove there sucking and then can come home. Realy hated leaving them yesterday, they were boh soaked when I got there and Eddy had a sore bum. They were both really alert and wanted to be cuddled and I hated leaving them.   Just off to the hosp now.

Hope everyone had a nice day yest and looking forward to your turkey sarnies later!

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Laura, bless Bethan & Eddy they will be home soon sweetie  

I have good news from Pixie by text that she said to pass on you all......... she had EC yesterday and out of her 2 follies she got one egg (the other follie was empty) ....she got the call today to say it had fertilised so ET is tomorrow
Isn't that just wonderful news girls...I have such a good feeling about her, I can't really explain it but I have.

For you Pix-           

Hope everyone else is ok?

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, that's wonderful! An embryo - fantastic going, Pix!

Cheers for passing on the news Anne - so sorry to hear about your cuz.

Laura - lovely piccies on ********! Have they given you any indication of how much longer it will be before they're home?

Kate - you feeling any better? I feel wiped out still from this op - had bad shooting pains yesterday. Christmas is a prime time to come down with stuff!

Hi Ali and Alegs!

Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Mira, sorry you've been having pains hun, try and rest as much as possible. 
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies - happy boxing day  

Anne - sorry to hear about your cousin hunny   dh's uncle was the same he was a very lonely man never married but a very successful businessman, unfortunately he had liver failure and mrsa quite a few times and passed away just over two years ago -  Well done pixie 1 fab embie that will no doubt be a sticky one i have a good feeling about this too  

Laura - aahhh a little chiplet reunion    They will soon be home sweetie and then the fun will start 

Miranda sorry ur still feeling sore hunny  hope u feel better soon 

Defo come down with viral bug or something, been at m-i-l's today but home now and feel rough as a pair of old boots   Sore throat swollen glands tired headachey and wotnot. Sure a turkey sandwich and a few pickled onions will sort me out tho   We have nothing planned for tomoz so hope to stay in bed as long as possible!  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne sorry to hear about your cousin

Pix well done. Good luck for st

Laura they'll all be home soon x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi beachy - hope you had a good christmas hun  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello, can I please join you?
I feel as if i know you all personally as I have been reading/lurking on this thread since July when I had a poor response on my second IVF.
I have a long a complicated gynae history but the main issue is very severe endo on my uterus, ovaries, bowel and rectum and adenomuosis/fibroids all over my uterus.  Previous surgery complications mean the remaining 5cm cyst on my left ovary can't be removed as it's too dangerous.
My first IVF in Jan produced 5 eggs, 3 fertilised but a BFN.  My second in July produced 6 eggs but 4 died immediately and I had to have the other put back straight away as they didn't think they would survive.

So... I took my last pill last night (between IVF I have been on the pill as the endo is so bad that it's a way to control it - but no chance of a natural BFP).  Hopefully AF should arrive Monday morning and I will go to the clinic on Tues/Weds and start stimming.

I'm starting on 300 of menupor and they have said they will stim me for longer to try and improve quality. (short protocol)

I was on the cycle buddies thread but everyone is quite new and keen on there..it sounds awful but I feel quite jaded and am past the worry about keeping my drugs in the fridge door or main body.  Sorry i'm not dismissing anyones worries or concerns but the new IVF Barbies (see I have been reading for ages!) worry about different things to me.

My FSH was 11 in April, E2 84pmol (I don't know what that means) and I don't know my AMH.

Sorry for a me post, I feel very excited about starting next week but very nervous in case my eggs are worse than last time.

I hope you've all had a lovely Christmas,

Love Donkey x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome donkey  

Im a geriatric barbie   Got first app next month at the lister. Hope it will be 3rd time lucky for you sweetie  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Kate
Good luck at the Lister and I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you too, the Lister does have a good reputation    

Love donkey xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey,

It'll need to have with me hunny.    Looking forward to it in some ways, but not looking forward to it in others if that makes sense   Just hope we will be in with a bit of a chance this time.  Enjoyed a couple of months away from tx so suppose its time to try and get fit for the next round 

Where is everyone else?

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here! 

Kate - I'm thinking positive thongs for you hon.  Sorry your feeling rotten and hope you get a good ly in bed tom.

Pix - soryy forgot to say earlier goodluck for tom.  

Donkey - Welcome.  Lets hope a lower dose for longer will do the trick.  Looks like you don't do too bad on the egg front 4-5 eggs is good in our thread!   Have you been taking dhea or anythng? Best of luck. 

Mir - they keep saying in a few days.  Beth is def  ready as shefeeds relly well, Eddy still only takes a little ofhis bottle before nodding off!   Hope your bits are better soon.

Saw the bubs this afternoon, had to change all there clothes and cot sheets as soaked through.   I wasn't happy.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Laura.  I can't believe little Eddy and Bethany were soaked when you got there.  That is awful, I know they must be busy but....
I bet you can't wait to have all three at home with you.  I haven't had time to read back through the thread, how has MIL been?

Donkey.  Welcome to the PR team, they are wonderful and will support you through your tx - good luck.

Anne.  Not long now, looking forward to meeting you in person on 9th.  I am really sorry to hear about your cousin. 

Pixie, fab news on getting an embryo.  I have everything crossed for you. I hope you have a good trip back to the UK.

Miranda.  I hope you are feeling a bit better?

Kate.  Good luck for your tx

Purple, fish and Nix I hope you had good christmasses and it wasn't too much of a sad time for you - silly question I know.

Ally, how are you?

Lainey, did you all have a fun Xmas?

LJ.  Are you up north with the twinnies?

I love Christmas but it will always be a funny time, having fun one minute then remembering there shoudl be an extra one at the table.
It is so sad going to a cemetary at Christmas seeing how many people have lost young parents and little children.

I have eaten a ridiculous amount, I feel constantly bloated but can't stop!!  All that rich food isn't doing much for my flatulence!
I had lots of nice pressies, DH did me a stocking and just as I was about to open it MIL came and sat on the end of the bed.  I couldnt work out why DH was kicking me under the covers so I didn't open the pressies.  When we finally managed to get rid of her by asking her to get Max a drink I realised why - he had bought me a rabbit (not the furry kind).  I think he is hoping to spice up our sex life!  Haven't used it yet as AF arrived yesterday and I hate everything about AF - I always feel unclean - can't wait for it to go.

Hi to everyone I have missed.

I am about to go shopping as a reward for doing the ironing and having to go to Steve's aunty tomorrow. She is a little   but is the only family Steve knows on his Dad's side.  His dad is completely barmy, I will tell you about him sometime.

Love to everyone.  

Tracey


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, I want a rabbit too!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Feel rotten today, cold has definately come out now   Awake half the night with a runny nose, coughing hot and cold.  We have had to cancel babysitting tonight as neither of us are very well.  We are both sat here in jamas sniffing and coughing and feeling like poo  .  

Laura - that is terrible hunny i know they are busy but really surely they check the bubs for wet nappies?  Be glad when they are home with you  

Tracey - i have a rabbit too    DH nearly wet himself the first time he saw it   Know what u mean about af hunny, no matter how many showers i have i never feel clean 

Miranda the rabbit definatly works hun   

Morning to anne, donkey, beachy, pix, natasha, purple, bobbi, nix nicki, ally, ali27 steph and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone

Hope everyone is having good christmas.

Laura - cant believe the bubas are soaked when you get there, you need to get them home where their mummy can look after them.

I've been poorly all over christmas, didnt feel too bad christmas day thank goodness but def getting worse the past 2 days and was up most of last night. Have had the Humira too so no immune system to fight it. Still up at the outlaws so dont have to do anything but we have loads of people over and its a bit of a struggle being sociable...its keeping me off the vino though...yep thats how bad i feel    

We've split into ladies and boys zones today, the boys are allwatching hte rugby and we've got mamma mia and sex and the city..better go as theyre waiting to start film..

LOL to everyone xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear sounds like everyone is poorly!  

I had to go to a&e this morning as couldn't stand, was in so much pain... I've got an inflamed bladder.  I kinda knew I was getting a UTI but i was ignoring it so my own fault.  So I'm feeling poo and not gone to hosp today, tim is up there now with them.

As for the rabbit, I mus admit I never got on with it.... bit too big and bulky for me.  I prefer a slimer model!  

XX


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

laura - oh poor you, seems to be quite common getting a uti after a c-sec, my only 3 friends that have had c-secs have all had a uti too. hope you feel better soon.

for some reason mamamma mia songs are making me sad..have just had to walk out of the winner takes it all... dont feel like much of a winner right now...always had it in my head from april onwards that it didnt matter each cycle..i'd be pregnant by christmas so it would all be ok...humph..well that didnt quite work out!!!

gosh, thats all a bit woe is me! will pull myself together...maybe a glass of poo is required...see..i'm feeling better already


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Natasha     hunny, i've always started each year thinking this is gonna be our year and the last 3 years it hasnt   Not being one to give up tho im saying it now, next year it's gonna be all the pr thread with loads of bfp's for all of us   Keep strong sweetie we will get our dream come true  

Laura -  oohhh hunny that sound painful chick, have they given you anything?  

We are having an indian takeaway tonight hopefully it may help get rid of the lurgy we both have, dh just cooked up the last of the turkey with some mushrooms and some tikka masala sauce we are gonna freeze in cartons so should last us till easter   Is poo on the tele tonight so we gonna play on the wii mario kart and watch a few dvd's, i mite even get to watch spiderwick chronicles 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Hope everyone had a great Xmas...

I just wanted to let you know that I had my ET today!! My test day is 9th Jan  
I am very scared but happy...I don't know what to feel actually 

Laura: Hope you feel better soon honey   ** pictures are amazing! Babies look just like you (sorry DH!)  

Donkey:Welcome on board  

Natasha & Kate: Hope you feel better soon my lovelies. 

Anne: Thanks for not leaving me alone on my IVF journey hon. You've been amazing..   

Tracey: Hello hon   

Miranda: How are you feeling? 

Lots of love to everyone...

Pix xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - i have a good feeling about this for you hunny, that is my nieces 1st birthday and also my moms birthday, and good luck comes in 3's.  Well done sweetie   When are you back home hunny? 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening all
Thank you for the welcome and I hope all of you feeling poorly get over it soon. I think with the build up to Christmas we all get run down and are susceptible to anything.  I know I've just got over my 3rd cold in 4 weeks...luckily only colds and not any worse.

Laura I'm not taking DHEA but maybe if this cycle doesn't work (which it will   ) then I will seriously consider it.  I'm a bit nervous of side effects as I really suffered on Zoladex - a different thing I know but similar side effects.  I am taking an interesting cocktail of Q10, Selenium, all the Bs, E, A and anything else that's in the pot!  I know the number of eggs collected could be a lot worse but it's the poor quality and the fact that i have quite a lot of follies (12/13) but so many are empty.  That's a lovely photo of the babies, you must be such a proud mummy  

I'm starting to get some twinges that tells me AF will be here in the next couple of days and then the ball will be rolling!

We went skiing for the christmas week so tomorrow my parents are coming round for a belated christmas dinner.  I'm not doing turkey though, fillet steak and chocolate puddle puddings.  I've just laid the dining room table and it looks all festive.  

Natasha, I too always think that this will be our year, our last christmas as a couple as next year we'll be a family.    that this year it will be true.

Pixie congrats on being pupo  now rest and enjoy the rest of christmas.

Love to you all
Donkey xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo donkey u have just reminded me, i have a chocolate pudding in the cupboard filled with belgian chocolate may have to have it 2moz, question is custard or cream? 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate - surely both..and some brandy butter too


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

...or lovely rich vanilla ice cream?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have got some extra thick cream with baileys in it   I will probably eat most of it myself as dh rarely does puddings, never mind eh all the more for me


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kate, I hope you enjoyed your curry and it does the trick in getting rid of your colds.

I went shopping today to take stuff back that didn't fit or I just didn't like.  I couldn't believe how quick it was in M&S, usually there are huge queues.  I ended up buying lots of things from shops I didn't have anything to take back to.  Most were slightly too small but I am convinced that I will loose some weight in Jan/Feb/March.
Max got a new bed at Christmas (we bought a cabin bed from a friend quite cheaply), I have now spent as much on nice bedding as I did on the bed!!!  The White Company sale is fab.  I just can't seem to help myself.  I am working on the princple that shopping is therapy and I could have spent loads on real therapy over the last four years and had nothing to show for it.  OK, the good feeling only lasts while you are shopping and for a couple of hours after but at least I have 'stuff' to show for it!!

Natasha.  I am praying that this will be your year.

Isn't it funny, how, even though we are no longer trying and I am convinced we won't have another child I still feel gutted and a failure when AF shows up!  I think I might be kidding myself that I am just happily enjoying the one child.

Laura,  I hope you have something for that UTI and feel better soon.  Bubba's need mummy healthy.  I love the pics on face book.  I hadn't been on ** for ages.

Better go, off to make a galiano hot shot.  galiano, hot black coffee topped with double cream (just a shot glass)


----------



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all - sorry to butt in but thought this might be a good place for my post....

Our Story - We're both now 37 and have unexplained infertility. We had a beautiful son in 2007 after our second attempt at IUI.  Since then we've had 3 medicated IUIs and 1 IVF - all resulted in BFN's. The IVF was a disappointment -I only produced 5 eggs and only 2 fertilised both at a grade between a 2 and a 3 (but both 8 cell on day 3). Is it all over for us or should we try again? I'm desperate for a sibling for my son and whilst we can get the money together I don't want to go through the emotions of it if there's virtually no chance. The consultant wasn't too optimistic....

any advice, thoughts appreciated.

LCR

PS does 150 iu of puregon daily for the first 5 days of stimming sound low given my age and bmi of 28?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy Christmas Ladies - first time i've been able to get the laptop out to speak to you all   DH asked me yesterday if i felt like my right arm had been chopped off  

Anne - hi hun, sorry to hear about your cousin, alcoholism is a horrid disease, we know a few villagers that have died through it, including one of my best friends mum, it's a horrid time your cousin's family too  

Laura - writing this quickly so i can go take a peek at the latest pics   Sorry to hear you are poorly, you need to look after yourself as well as the chiplets hun, you need to be strong when they get home  

Pixie - hi PUPO lady, sounds like you had a good christmas, we'll all be    for you for a   result on the 9th  

Mir - how you feeling now hun, did bobster have a good christmas  

Kate - hello poorly lady, why is it everyone always get ill at xmas, it's not fun   Lots of hot toddy for you  

Donkey - good luck with this cycle hun  

Tracey - wow DH really knows how to spoil a girl, that gave me a giggle, would have loved to have seen MILs face if she had seen it, and DHs embarrassment   Bless him, so thoughtful   Can't remember what sex is at the moment, this t/x seemed to go on forever and then AF arrived the day after my BFN   Maybe i should go turf out my rabbit too  

Natasha -  

lcr - welcome hun  

Purple, Nix -  

All ok with us, very good xmas day with my parents, very drunken boxing day with friends, DH now had man flu   Have had the AF from hell, thankfully it seems to have gone now  

We had MIL and SIL up yesterday, not surprisingly everything went downhill, SIL had arranged to meet up with some family for a drink, at 12.45 this morning she still wasn't in, MIL was going spare and DH was feeling so poorly we wanted to go to bed, MIL phoned her to come home and a major row erupted when she returned, i think i've now decided we need a rest from them, they don't understand what we are going through and never will  

We are just in limbo again now, i hate this bit where you can't do anything and have such a long wait to start again  

Right - i need trifle i think, must go make one  

 to everyone xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Wow this thread is very quiet, has everyone been abducted by santa 

Fishy nice to have you back hun  sorry dh got man flu i got one here just like him   Sorry ur af has been a bugger and yes its a pain in the **** being an inbetweener 

Lcr welcome to the thread hun, someone with a bit of knowledge will be along shortly and give you a helping hand 

Tracey still got cold hunny, feel worse today as belly tummy is doing that gurgling thing   

Hello to everyone.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening m'lovlies, 

Sorry I've been AWOL but have had a really busy couple of days (taking the boys back, family parties etc) and haven't been at home much at all.

kate- Ever so sorry you're poorly hun, what a shame cos I know you love Christmas. I hope you feel better soon and can enjoy your New Year. 
I've been to Merry Hill today- all I can say is what a load of sh!t!! I bought a couple of bits and bobs but I really wanted a nice pair of boots and a jacket and couldn't find either    

Tracey- Bless Max and his new bed! Bet he loves it doesn't he.
You made made me laugh with our rabbit story   
I am sorry about how sad you are, I can imagine it was a tough day for you all  
I'm really looking forward to meeting you too 

Fishy- Sorry about the family row hun- defo not what you need. Having a break is a good idea as you need some "you time"
Glad AF from hell seems to be going.  
Go dig out he Rabbit hun, treat yourself           

Laura- Ah bless you hunni, sorry you've been back in hospital today. Get better soon.  
  for the little ones.

Welcome LCR & Donkey   

Pixie- I'm so excited for you hun, and I am glad I could be there (well, sort of) for you.
I bet you can't wait to get home to DH eh   

Nat- Ah, sorry you've been poorly hunni, hope you're feeling better now. 
Lets hope that 2009 is our year hun  
Ps, had some dashing lounge wear and PJ's for Chrimbo   

Hi Beachy- Got any food left?    

Miranda- How you feeling now hun?

Has anyone heard from our Ally?

  Bobbi, Angel, Anna, Lainey, Popsi, Cath, Debbs, Nix, Nikki2008, LJ, Bugle, Heather, NikkiW, Lucy, Purple, Ophelia, Swinny, Sheps, Sarah

I can't wait to stop taking this bloody pill, it's making me really nauseous and sick.

Well, just a few more days left of this year girls- kind of glad to be honest.
New year- new starts etc

Thank you all for your kind words about my cousin, just waiting to hear when the funeral is. It will be in Kent where she moved to rather than in Birmingham.

Lots of love
Anne


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,


Fishy - Yep, the waiting is one of the toughest bits of all this. What are your nxt plans?

Anne- Was you good over xmas?  Any funny stories for us?

Kate - You feeling any better?

Pix -   

lcr - Thats a very low dose?? Your embies sound good, 8 cell on day 3 is perfect, I'm not sure how much the grades matter, certainly a grade 2 is perfectly ok, I know lots of babies born from grade 2's.

Tracey - How you doing honey?  

I'm feeling bit better today.  My SIl is on her was down from Notts for a couple of days so that will be nice.  Eddy has removed his own feeding tube  - love him, think he trying to tell them he wants to come home now!

X


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Laura - bless him, i bet he wants to be home with mummy, hope that isn't going to be too far away   Have a follow-up app on the 29th January, i presume they won't let me go again until March now anyway, but in the meantime we need to work out what to do about money, MIL is still clueless that we are sat waiting patiently, unlike SIL and BIL who were 'we want' straight after the house sale. I need to try again, we always said we would have one more go, all i can do now is get this t/x weight back off (after eating all the xmas crap) in the new year and wait  

Anne - sounds like you've had a busy xmas too, DH is now poorly so we are confined to the sofa, think i will escape for a bit of shopping tomorrow, before i'm bound to the house again when i get it, it will happen


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - wow ur brave going to merry hill hunny   Not even attempting to go there, xmas was bad enough.  May try halesowen tomoz as need to bank loads of change we have been saving towards tx, we have nearly 600quid saved over the past year  they will hate me in the bank when i bung all those cash bags on the counter  

Hope funeral goes ok for cousin petal, these things are never easy   Glad ur back tho 

Laura glad ur feeling a bit better hunny, seems like eddy wants to come home to be with his mommy and daddy to me.  Hope its soon petal  

Fishy - hope mil comes through with that dosh soon sweetie  

Well neither me nor dh can be arsed to cook as both still feeling like poo, and i know we had an indian last nite but........... looks like its gonna be chinese tonight girls    Hope im better by wednesday nite  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura- I think I have been good actually over Christmas- I am getting boring in my old age- I'll have to put a stop to that  
Bless little Eddy , sounds like he's ready for his new home . Glad you're feeling better hun 

Fishy- Happy shopping  

Kate-     good luck at the bank, £600,that's brilliant.
Enjoy your chinese  
I'm on the Quality Street as we speak (type!!)


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LCR.  150ui sounds a very low dose to me.  5 eggs sounds great to most of us on this board and lots go on to get pg with far less.  For what it is worth, if I were you, at 37 I would keep trying as many times as you can afford.  Time slips by so quickly and suddenly it is too late.  Sorry if that sounds negative, but I wish I had gone straight for IVF after Max was born rather than waiting for 3 years, then doing IUI before IVF.

Laura.  When do you think Eddy and Bethany will be home with you?

Anne.  Good to have you back.  Sounds like you had a good Christmas.

Kate.  You poor thing still being ill. I'm sure you will feel loads better by Wednesday night.

Is anyone having a fantastically exciting NYE.  I am just going to friends for the evening.  DH has said he will drive which is fab.

Fish.  Would you be able to start the next AF after your follow up?  Do you think you could go for SP this time.  I have done both (with the same result in terms of no of eggs) and short was so much better than long. 

We visited Steve's Aunt on his father's side today.  On the way we were wondering how long we would have to stay and coming up with excuses why we would have to leave at about 4pm.  When we got there, instead of the lunch we were expecting there was tea and snacks then at 1pm she said 'we are off out now' so we went home - fantastic result.
Steve doesn't know his father (he is from Guyana but lives in Canada), we don't know much about the circumstances because Steve being a man has always been too scared to ask his Mum and she has never volunteered much info - very strange, I would be too curious not to ask if it were me.  His Aunt is the only link he has to his dad (we know he has another child and her and the wife don't know Steve exists.
The whole thing is very odd and ends up with the aunt saying how awful his Dad is for not acknowledging him - we only see her once a year.
Oh dear, I have rambled!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening chaps!

Wow - Tracey, I would be RABID with curiosity if it was me! What is it with these incurious men, eh? He's better get on with asking or it'll be too late. We've tried to track down some family history but too late for the people who knew to tell us anything - tell him to shift his backside! 
I felt such a tugging in my heart hearing you felt that empty space at the table - I don't know how you cope. 

LCR - yeah, 150iu is a helluva low - the Lister started me on 225 even as an egg sharer before we knew anything was wrong, so I'd not be worried in your shoes aout response. I would take DHEA for egg quality, to try and get more embryos out of the eggs you get and double that dose - it would still be a low dose compared to what PRs have to take!

Laura - you'll be reunited soon, you will! It's actually such a blessing in a way, to be able to get used to one baby, then two, then three - like plate spinning. Can you imagine starting off with three plates on sticks?  

Anne - I'm much better now! Those shooting pains were the flesh knitting together I think. Hopefully my stitches will dissolve soon - anyone know how long it takes? Nicks?

Fish - I'm sure there's a way of asking ncely, as she has said the money is on its way already.  Courage! Ask her straight out - she wants it to succeed so much, doesn't she?

Kate - hello!

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well ladies - we have counted and there is 608 quid   Im so pleased cos we can pay a huge chunk off credit card and then put drugs straight back on em.  We have agreed (well sort of) that this will be our last go out of savings as they are dwindling fast and any other goes ie donor cycle will need to be saved for 

Anne- oohhh we have a rather large tin of quality street that i havent touched yet 

Miranda - glad you are feeling better hunny think those stiches dissolve in about 10 days i think (not 100% sure tho) 

Tracey - very wierd about dh i agree, to im the type who would write a list of questions beforehand and wouldnt give up till got the answers 

Does anyone know of any side effects with dhea, i have got mine now but am terrified to start taking them? 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - I didn't have any sie effects, if your worried maybe start with just 25 per day for a week and see how you fel then up it? The worst that will happen is you'll grow a beard.... ok thats pretty rubbish I guess but handy for if you wanna dona santa outfit??  Think spots  and insomnia are the worst we have had on here.

Mir - I really don' think i would have coped with them all home... there is alot to learn isn't there!  I had disolvble stitches after my adhesion surgery think it was about a week before they fell out, think one of them didn't fall off so i had to cut it off myself!

Tracey - Yup thats great when you get out of stuff... I've been putting off calling MIL all day and I just called and got the answer machine!  

Well hospital update is Eddy had his tbe put back as not feeding enough, but on a positive note hopefully Bethan is coming home tom.  I have to call after the ward round tomorrow.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura thanx petal can cope with spots and im a crap sleeper anyway   As for the beard it'll go the moustache i already have   . 
Great news about bethan coming home, sure little eddy wont be far behind 

Started taking dhea tonight will do one a day for a week, then up to 2 a day for a week and so on.  Also started q10 and selenium again was gonna leave till after new year as still boozing, but may as well start now, no time like the present i suppose.  Oh god please let me get some eggs this time  

Just trying to watch that gothic horror on itv affinity i think its called, bit hard to get into tho, maybe a tin of quality street will make it easier viewing


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

I'm beginning to get bored of doing nothing and sitting on my  
The clinic suggested 3 days of rest but I never thought resting would be this hard   
I want to admit to you all I'm absolutely s.hitting myself about the test on the 9th. Is this normal?  
I've started reading what the early signs should be etc...obsessed or what?

My   hurts so much from the progesterone injections   I spoke to my doc today and asked him to prescribed me with capsules instead, seriously has anyone had one of those injections before? I wouldn't recommend it!!

LCR: I was on Puregon 300iu x 2 a day and only managed to produce one egg hon! 5 eggs on 150iu seems fantastic. I'm sure you'll get more on higher dose. 

Kate: DHEA doesn't have many side effects. I've been using it for the last 3 months and the only side effect I experienced was a few sleepless nights when I first started using it. It does more good then harm hon, go for it. 

Tracey:  

Miranda: Ouch! I'm glad you are better.

Anne: Hello you busy bee   Are you getting excited for your scan?

Laura:   for you and your gorgeous babies...

Fish: Your MIL & SIL   What the hell is wrong with them?? 

I'm reuniting with DH on Wednesday...  Bless him! He sent me a huge bunch of flowers yesterday  
It'll be so hard to leave my sis & mummy though   They looked after me so well.

Lots of love

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - what absolutely wonderful news   well done   andhave a safe journey home.

Kate - £608 - fab!!!  i take Q10 and have really noticed a difference with my energy levels.  Still cant get up in the morning though!! 

Laura - great news that Bethan should be coming home tomorrow  

Miranda - glad wound is now healing  

Fishface - MIL adn SIL sound horrendous   Poor you guys   29th will come round in no time - hang in there.

Natasha - hope you feel better soon  

Tracey -   to you

Anne - you busy little bee - how you feeling.  I am ok most of the time but at night I get a bit anxious and panicky   

Hi to everyone else

Ali xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi pix - enjoy the rest while you can hunny, and stop reading what the early signs should be cos everyone is different with different signs   I meant what i said the other day i have a good feeling for you, but yes petal it is very normal to be sh1tting oneself  

Ali27 - hi hunny have the same trouble getting up in the morning but only when its a workday


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Just  a quick hello as off to get ready for work...x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,
Just a quickie  as we're off to the Bull Ring to continue my search for boots & jacket  

Laura- Hope the Edster is feeding better now hun, have your got B yet?


Kate- Well done you on the quids, excellent. How you feeling now?  

Pix- Keep sitting on that **** hun, get as much rest as possible and I am praying that the Eggster is snuggling in cosy  

Mir- Glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope Robert had a lovely Christmas hun 

Tracey- Bless Steves auntie for going nice and early- result  
We have booked a table at a Thai restaurant for NYE at the Mailbox in Birmngham- we were supposed o have gone last year but Jason got the flu so will try again this year- having said that he does seem a little off colour today bless him so will see.
I will tell you about my crazy family tree one day - it's like bloody Dynasty   

Bobbi- No problem hunni, I will be down again I'm sure!  

Ali- I'm doing ok thanks hun, just my knockers are killing me and keep getting really nauseous but only 2 more weeks of the pill. 
Hope your anxiety gets better, have you tried relaxation cd's?  

Nat- Hi hun  

Ally- You ok chick?  

Fishy- Difficult one when someone offers you cash then it doesn't happen for what ever reason- maybe Mir is right just come out with it- dnno  



 Popsi, Beachy, Angel, LCR, Donky, LJ, Nikki2008, Bugle, heather, Purple, Ophelia, JenniG, Jo, Swinny, Sheps, EBW, Nix, NikkiW, Lucy

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just a quick post to say I've been away since 19th December and can't keep up with you all!!

Hope everyone either (a) had a brilliant time with new families / children (step, nieces /nephews, whatever) or (b) didn't do too badly with it all, and are looking forward to 2009.

I can't wait for the new year to start - only the small problem of shifting a few pounds so they will actually treat me (did I cut down on Christmas food? Did I b*ggery...), so planning to try to get in plenty of exercise in the next few weeks, and 'just say no' to my drug of choice, chocolate. Failed on that one over Christmas, but I think my lapses were entirely forgiveable (4 year old niece showed me her new baby doll (one that cries and turns her head when you feed her and recognises her 'mummy' if you talk to her enough) and said 'why don't you have any babies?'. Managed not to cry, but did make a serious dent in a tin of cadburys roses....

Will try to post more personals later in the week. 
Apologies for failure to get online whilst with parents - they don't have internet, my sister does, and just stays round the corner, but she was being a bit TOTALLY insensitive and expecting me to do babysitting whenever it suited her and not actually being helpful by eg leaving her password so I could at least use her laptop. 

Hope everyone is well (or at least recovering - there seem to be loads of nasty colds and things going about and Christmas is a time for sharing....)
Best wishes
elinor x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back from work due to a health and safety issue.....


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello girls
Glad to see that everyone is stuffing chocolate and feeling bloated...me too!   I had a really nice christmas meal with my parents yesterday and was very spoiled with loads of lovely presents.  Also did very well in the sales in hobbs and coast - saved a fortune   I did think that maybe I won't fit inot all this in a couple of months, fingers crossed that happens.  Perhaps I should buy a 2 seater sports car as well?    Anne good luck on your quest for boots and jacket.

Beachgirl, what happened at work, anything exciting?

Pixie - stay on the sofa!!  I know it's boring and even the ironing seems tempting but try and relax and enjoy it.  I've promised my mum and outlaw stepmother that I will rest as much as possible and I think I'm going to take the 2ww off work and REALLY REST.  I was on school hols before but could have rested more.  This time I will, it's too stressful to go to school so I can do some stuff at home with my feet up.

AF arrived last night and I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 11.45.  They phoned back and said cos my FSH was slightly rasied last time and I had so many immature follies and most of the eggs died they want to repeat my blood tests.  I hope this won't delay treatment

Laura - good news on Bethan  

Fishface - hope the outlaws have left you in peace  

Have a good day everyone, I'm feeling sorry for myself with AF here, so it's an afternoon of Rosemary and Thyme and Midsomer Murders...so sad!
Donkey xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

They were using industrial glue to lay a new floor and no one had informed us...when h & s came up they sent us home immediately due to the risks..


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah well...half a day off work!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know, it's great in one way but there's so much to do and my meetings Wed am so there's a deadline of 12pm tomorrow to sort it out and I haven't even looked at it...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hello ladies!!

lcr - 150 sounds absurdly low to me!!  As Miranda says she started on 225 before they had any inkling she was likely to respond poorly AND she was under 35 at the time!! I wonder if that is what made them put you on such a low dose.   Do you have any history of PCOS which might make them cautious? Whatever the reason, that dose is VERY low and you still responded ok on it so I would be optimistic that you'll do fine once they get your dose right.  Don't give up and don't let them write you off as a "poor responder" because many many people would have a less than optimal response starting on 150!  Have you looked into DHEA to give you a boost?

Donkey - don't give up!  You are responding ok and it only takes one decent quality eggie!  With DHEA, I would say be a bit cautious given you have endo and PCOS.  Maybe get your testosterone levels checked if you want to take it.  I would think that since you are over 35 you should be ok but be cautious given your history.  Anyone else got any thoughts?

Pixie - PUPO lady! so pleased for you with your fabulous embie!  Great news!

I had a great christmas with the family.  The twins are adorable but they are hard work! I'll post a new pic soon.  Got to dash now but love to everyone!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - if you are being told you may get 5 eggs that is pretty good!!  As it's your first IVF you are probably not on the highest dose of drugs anyway so a potential 5 is fine!  Plus, it's quality over quantity all the way on these things.  My sister got 5 eggs and she ended up with twins and there are many success stories with one egg, let alone 5!  i really wouldn't worry but wait and see how your cycle develops!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afernoon ladies 

Only a short one from me as still feling like poo  but wanted to see what was going on as im such a nose bag 

Hi to beachy, donkey, anne, ali27, zuri, miranda, laura, fishy,bobbi,  littlejenny, ally, purple, gtracey, steph and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - you definitely won't have offended anyone!!  Please don't worry.  I can understand that even if you know 5 is still ok you still hope for a few more!

First off, none of this means your egg supply is low! It may mean that you need a bit more stimulation to get as many eggs as you hoped out but this is no different to any other drug.  Hopefully, once you start stimming they will give you the right amount of drugs.  Some people need more than others due to the way they metabolise things.  It may also mean your scan was at a less than optimal cycle and this might be different when you actually start stimming.  Numbers can really vary from cycle to cycle. 

Second, 5 eggs still means you may have some to freeze.  My sister only got 2 mature eggs but the immature ones fertilised and developed and she got 2 frozen embryos.  You see plenty of ladies getting 10 or more eggs and having none to freeze. Once again, it is all about quality!  

finally, doctors tend to be cautious; my sister was told that she would be lucky to get 2 or 3 eggs and yet she did much better than they expected.  It may well be the same with you.

I know it is hard when you are going through all this and have already gone trhough a lot with surgeries etc. but if your doctor is telling you not to worry then that is probably good advice.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri - im not offended hunny   We all know how hard treatment is on here


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi- just checking in to see how you are all doing

Sorry to hear so many of you have been ill over xmas

Laura- fab news about Bethan coming home- hope Eddy will be bale to join you very soon too

Pixie- fab news PUPO lady- take care and rest as much as you can- you must be excited about coming home and seeing DH

Mir- glad you are feeling a bit better

Anne- hope you had a successful shopping trip?? sounds like there are great bargains-not that I have the energy to go shopping at the moment!!

Well I am well and truly fed up waiting now- have a hospital appt tomorrow so hoping they will have a plan!!

Jenxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- Welcome and good luck with this cycle  

jenni- Was wondering if there was any news from you  
Good luck tomorrow at the hospital  

Hi LJ- Glad you had a lovely Christmas  

Kate- sorry you're feeling crappy again  

How is everyone else doing?

I had a good shopping trip today, got a lovely pair of boots from Dune, 2 jackets (Debenhams Petite sale) had to get 2 cos it's not often I find jackets that fit so well so decided they were a bargain  
Got a few more odds and ends too but managed to go out and leave the lounge door open so when we got home the alarm was going off as the cats had been wandering around the house and managed to set it off - don't think the neighbours were too happy  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Since I said I wouldn't be posting so often I have been on every day!  I don't go back to work until 6th so at the moment I have plenty of time.  Usually, I don't get home until about 7pm then by the time Max is in bed and dinner eaten I don't have any energy left.

I managed to go shopping AGAIN today.  I don't know why I am doing this, Steve is giong to be on a 'pain management' course for 4 weeks in Jan so will have no income and what with the big IVF bill on credit card I should be cutting back. I bought a dress, bottoms for the pilates I am starting in Jan and a new cardi.  I even managed to get Steve to buy himself some new Jeans and jumpers.

Zuri.  Welcome, I hope your treatment is successful.  

Anne.  Glad you had a good shopping trip.

Pixie.  Lucky you, flowers from DH.  I hope you don't miss Mum and Sis too much when you get back.  I will keep everything crossed until 9th for you.

Miranda.  Did Robert like all the shiny paper at Christmas.

Laura.  You will have Bethany home by now.  I hope it is going well with the two at home.  I hope Eddy comes home soon too.

Littlejen.  I will look forward to a new pic of the twins.

Kate.  I can't believe you are still feeling crap.  I hope you feel better soon.

I am just sitting here with yet more chocs.  I am almost looking forward to going on a diet in Jan, I have felt constantly full and sick with the constant eating!  I even had celebrations in bed this morning with my cup of tea.

Beach. I hope you meet your deadline.

Donkey.  Good luck with the baseline.  I used to not buy things because I would be pg soon, but if you think about it, you don't have a bump for the first 2-3 months so you would still get wear out of what you buy anyway.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - well done on the shopping trip hun, you are very brave 

Jennig - was wondering how you were doing petal 

Tracey - My vice is quality street at the mo hun   Cant believe im still feeling crap either  we are still going ahead with new years eve party tho  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Jennig* - hope it's not too long for you now, and good luck for the pushy bit!   

*Laura* - hope Bethan is now home with you, Tim and Cerys now, and that little Eddy is soon to follow - can't wait to see you all sometime soon! Am still busy making presents - now on the third one! 

*Pixie* - Congratulations PUPO lady ^cheering^ - wishing you so much luck    and try not to drive yourself too  analysing symptoms in the  - I had symptoms on my negative cycles which led to nothing, and then none whatsoever on this last one, until a few AF pains the evening before testing! 

Hi to the newbies and welcome to the thread 

Sorry have been a bit AWOL - had a lovely Christmas here  - hope you all had a great Christmas and have lots of fun for NYE! 

Love always,

Steph xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Not been posting much of late - feeling a tad bleugh about all things IVF related. Feel very much in limbo - still not sure if we are starting tx in Jan or not - apparently we can afford it with some financial jiggery pokery but I'm also thinking I reeeeally need to lose some weight - best fighting chance and all and should delay until Feb and get on a serious diet until then. Was doing really well but why the hell is there chocolate EVERYWHERE I look?!?!? The world is over run with it! They should ban it. Did have a salad for dinner though  I really feel like it'll be a decision on day 1 whether we go for it or not which is just weird and I'm just burying my head in the sand as I don't know what the best decision is to make and just drink another glass of womb juice instead. Pah! Must get a grip!

Laura - So pleased Bethan is coming home too. Bet you can't wait to have all of them with you.

Tracey - reckon you'll always be around for a cheeky peek - Team PR hardcore you are  

Anne - successful shopping trip - hoorah! Hope the pill is treating you better. Not long now, eh missy?!

LCR - yep that's low. I started on 300 and I produced 6 eggs. Sounds like yo need a bit of tweaking. What's your FSH/AMH?

Slycett - wow, I'm gonna start saving my change! That's fantastic and what a help. DHEA didn't agree with me first off, I got head aches and kept waking up at 4am and then I got really spotty but I changed the dose, took it with food and didn't take it in the morning and it seemed to sort it out. I have stopped taking it though, the spots were the final straw but I'm umming and ahhing about going back on it just in case. I think I'm just in IVF denial/ limbo and don't know what to do for the best. 

Pixie - PUPO lady!!! I was bricking it about testing, only natural. What a sweetie DH has been with the flowers - gotta love 'em. Keep nice and warn now!

Miranda - glad your wound is sorting itself out

Beach - hello lady!

LJ - bonjour! Glad Kate is doing well, more twins pics please! Hope all is still going fantastically with you and your DP and you're still as rampant as ever, you minx  

Elinor - hello there - maybe we can be diet buddies? 

Donkey - hello there, good luck for your scan

Zuri - Welcome! Seems a bit presumptuous to say your egg supply was low from an ultrasound alone - have you had your FSH and/ or AMH measured? I was told I was completely unsuitable for IVF, had low ovarian reserve from our first clinic and wouldn't respond at all. Went on to produce 6 eggs, 4 fertilised. Unfortunately it resulted in a chemical pregnancy but we went a long way down the line and was a far cry from "you're a no hoper and have ovaries of a 40 year old" we were led to believe initially. 5 eggs isn't bad at all either 
Fingers crossed for your tx

Steph - hello there lady. Glad you're having a great Chritsmas and all is well with you

Hello to everyone else, bound to have forgotten loads although things have certainly slowed over Christmas!

Lucy x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

   

Just logged on (have been away for Christmas in the snowy alps). 

have seen that you have safely delivered your three little ones. You must be the happiest you have ever been?

lots of love

Odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Oddette and Lucy- lovely to hear from you both, glad you're keeping well x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girlie's,

How is everyone today. I'm still resting.. 

Have I told you about the stupid receptionist at the hospital on the day of my EC?
Here we go...I had EC as you all know on Xmas day and stayed at the hospital for a few hours after that and a nurse came to tell me I had 1 egg and the other follie was empty etc. so it was all a bit sad but with the help of my lovely sis I was happyish before leaving the hospital. We were about to leave and a stupid receptionist stopped me to give me info about the results and how things were etc...My sis and I said we knew it all but she was too busy with the person on the phone and failed to hear us. Anyway, she took my name (wrongly!) and said 'congratulations we've collected 19 EGGS from you'  !!!   My chin dropped to the floor and I could barely speak. I looked at her in disbelief and said 'I hope you don't make mistakes like these when you are mixing my DH's sperm with my one and only egg cos believe me my reaction will be much worse than this!! She then started apologising but it was obviously too late   What a cow eh? 

Anne:    2 jackets and a pair of boots? Fantastic! I know how hard for you to find these things hun, you ikkle feet lady  

Tracey: Celebrations with tea in bed   Enjoy your hols honey  

Lucy:I know it's a hard decision but from Jan to Feb, there is only one month delay hun and if you are not ready then postpone it and start when you feel you are totally ready. Well done on that salad 

Steph: Thanks. I will try not to look for any symptoms..promise! Thanks again for all your help about my freaky E2 drop  

Kate: It's so nice of you and Anne to say you have a good feeling about me. I really hope it works.. 

Jennig: Good luck with your hospital appointment today  

Donkey: Hope your scan goes well today  

LJ: Hello! Your sis and my friend had twins on the same week and I keep getting text messages from my friend saying how much she is struggling etc. I was getting peed off with her thinking she is being ungrateful but I guess it is a tough job once they are out. Hope your sister is OK. How about you hon, are you well? 

Zuri: Welcome on PR thread. 

Bobbi: Leave those chocolates alone.. 

Beach: Good luck with the meeting. 

Ally: Where is my lovely sis? I hope you are well honey. I don't want to bug you on ** in case you need a rest from us. Thinking of you   

I am looking out the window as I type. It's snowing v heavily in Istanbul today but the sun is out as well. Oh how nice...     

Lots of love...

resting Pixie xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Still both flued up here, sent dh to docs as he's getting worse, must be man flu 

Pixie      for you for the 9th hunny, yes i have a good feeling here dont know why i just do 

hello to lucy, lj, zuri, donkey anne beachy steph tracey purple bobbi odette and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Tracey- Celebrations with tea for brekky   
I am worried about the amount I'm eating- it's almost like something has taken over me and I just keep eating sh!te (not literally!!) 
I am 1000000% cutting down in Jan cos from what I hear you can put weight on with the stimms too so it's got to stop!
I am back at work on the 5th but will check emails etc on the 2nd from home- I said to my brother it's not worth opening the office on Friday so why not work from home   
Shopping again- are you turning into me?  

Lucy- Nice to hear from you hun. I am sorry you're feeling a bit down about all this crap.
If you feel Feb is a better option then maybe as it's only a few weeks away you should go with Feb- dunno, it's a hard decision I guess.
I hope you have a lovely New Years Eve- I can't wait to see the back of this sh!tty old year personally!


Kate- Blimey, DH must be poorly bless him. You sound really ill too hun but at least you have today and tonight to rest before tomorrows do.
Hope you feel better  

Pix- What a stupid idiot that receptionist is  
Glad you are resting and just one more sleep till you get to see DH  

Hi Bobbi- Well done on that walk- you are putting me to shame!!  

Hi Odette - Hope you've had a nice Christmas

Laura- How are the bubs doing today?  

  Beachy, Steph, Angel, LCR, Donkey, Mir LJ, Lainey, Popsi, NikkiW, Nix, Elinor, Nikki2008, Anna,

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello all,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas break. I'm with you all on the chocolates everywhere!!! I did try throwing away all the open boxes of chocs and biccies but I still have the unopened boxes staring at me, begging to be opened. Plus DH's work mates gave him some more that he brought home yesterday.   And I've got this flu bug that seems to be making rounds, so feeling sorry for myself and really really want to eat some yummy food to comfort myself. 

Anne - from my understanding, the stimms themself don't make you put on weight. You are likely to get bloated because of the drugs. Its the emotional eating and lack of exercise during tx that makes us put on weight. We are often told to take it easy, pamper ourselves and get loads of rest. I have put on loads of weight since my BFN, but if I am completely honest with myself, it is down to bad eating habits, and the don't care attitude. I am determined to pick myself up from this rut soon. 
When do you stop taking the nasty bcps? Are you excited about starting tx? 

Bobbi - well done on the walk! Agree with you on the clinics branding us PR without some more investigation. Also the definition of PR seems to vary from clinic to clinic. Some are happy if you can get even 3 good quality eggs, while others brand you as a PR with 7 eggs.  

Zuri - Welcome! You have already been given advise by some ladies here who have done their research. I would trust them more than some of the doctors, seriously. Its annoying that sometimes we have to prompt our doctors to explore other options.

Kate - so sorry you and DH are feeling poorly. I am too. DH had been making plans for NEw Year's eve and I really don't know how to tell him that I may not be up to it. 

Pixie -  That silly receptionist !!! Does she realise that apart from making you feel bad, she could have broken patient confidentiality. Never mind all that, hope you are resting up. I know it can get tiring, but think of the LO trying to find a comfy place to snuggle in.

Lucy - Agree with the others that if you need to postpone tx by a month, its really not a big deal in the scheme of things. But you have to feel 100% ready. Sending you loads of  

Have to try and work now. Will get on later,


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks girls. Why on earth have I been reluctant to post - you guys always help when things are a bit wonky emotionally! It's true - Feb is only 1 month on but you know how your head can go crazy - sometimes I feel we just need to do everything immediately just in case the eggs I have left are in danger of completely disappearing  - I know it's irrational and unlikely to happen but sometimes your head doesn't listen to sense. I also think waiting a month will help my ovaries to recover further - does anyone else have sore ovaries? The first month at ovulation post tx was quite painful, last month was better but I could still feel them (felt a bit like it did around egg collection) so another month's rest should give the little plums some more time to recuperate from all that poking, prodding and carrying the extra load. 

I'm taking my remaining chocolate (of which there seems to be a mountain big enough to feed a small village in France) in to work. They're such vultures it'll all be gone in a day and I won't have to look at it any more.

Kate - hope you're felling better chicka

Pixie -  What a mistake for them to make - must have been hard but well done you for standing up to her! Snow and sun - sounds delish actually. 

Bobbi - well done for the exercise. I need some of your motivation!

Anne - yes this year will be good to see the back of. Hope 2009 is a great year for all of us. Sorry to hear about your cousin. I'm also heading to a funeral - 2nd Jan, DP's best mate was killed in a motor bike accident before Christmas, leaves behind a wife and 3 kids all under 10. So sad. 2008 has been on the whole RUBBISH, bring on 2009!! I'm heading over to my pals house for a bit of a "gathering" on NYE - really looking forward to it actually.

Angel - hope you're feeling better soon

Hello to everyone else! Big smiles!

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- I know what you mean about just plain eating bad - that's what puts the weight on- I suppose it's comfort eating etc during TX.
I am excited about TX but of course, I m scared too- I have no idea what the crack with my eggs are or how many I wlll have- if any so I am trying to be realistic but positive too- quite a hard balance to strike actually.
So, what do you think your next move will be then?


Lucy- That's what we're all here for hun- to help and support each other, I'm glad we've helped you a little. x
God knows how I would be coping now without you lot  
My God, how awful about DP's best friend, how sad  

Buggar- I am now eating chili nuts


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello girls
Hope you're all still enjoying the christmas hols, i know I am!
kate - sorry you still feel so ill   
bobbi - I'm very impressed with the exercise, I really need to do some, I'm so unfit.  With the  putting on weight issue I agree that I don't think it's the stimms but the 'looking after and treating ourselves'    Saying that I know the pill affects me, I lost a good half stone when I came off the pill all those years ago to ttc and now I'm back on it between cycles I am back to my original weight.  Also after my first tx my boobs grew and never totally reduced, so I went and got measured and I'm now a DD - dh loves it!

Baseline scan went well thank you, I now have all my drugs to start injecting later.  Bloods were taken and they'll phone me later or tomorrow.  When I was given all my drugs I was given the gestone...that looks a bit scary has anyone had it instead of cyclogest?  Does it hurt as it's intramuscular not subcutaneous?

Well I'm going to be good and mark my Year 9 books..i hate [email protected]@dy marking!
Love to all
Donkey xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Me and dh just woke up from afternoon nap   He has got ear infection now and has more antibiotics from dr.  We have had a little chat and have cancelled new years eve party as it would be far too much to do and not enough energy to do it with   Have been round and told everyone invited and have to ring my friend later.  

Sorry its a short one but my head is killing me again 


Hello donkey, anne, pixie, angel, bobbi, zuri, odette, beachy and everyone.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

another quick post, as am at work and really have stacks to get through (and no health and safety person sending me home) and have decided that if I still feel cr*p tomorrow I am phoning in sick... Cannot shake this cold. Not in the mood for trying to exercise or eat healthily (though I did restrict my pigging out yesterday evening to ricecakes - if you only have something that tastes like expanded polystyrene in the house, the temptation is much less), but need to so I can get a couple of pounds shifted before next AF and treatment!!

Have decided I need to be more positive - I tried lots before christmas, including speaking to my boss (mid november) about taking time off/ changing my working hours for a few months to reduce the stress. I last saw him on 18 December and he had done NOTHING about it  - his responsibility to contact HR and see what the options are etc - I had said what I was considering, but he did nothing, and then announced that he won't be around most of January as he will be on paternity leave for 2 weeks and holiday as much of the rest as he can manage. I was pretty p*ss*d off, but have decided that I just go to my friendly gp and get signed off - for stress, if nothing else - as soon as af arrives (provided I have lost enough weight to ahve treatment...).

Anyway, I agree with all those who say it is bad eating habits that put the weight on - but it is also the lack of exercise and 'resting up' and 'treating yourself'. This year I have also been too miserable when treatments have failed (often not about the treatment - I lost weight after the Jan IUI fine, but in May a friend committed suicide just before EC and for the October cycle my gran died just as I started the pills. Comfort eating isn't wise, but it is also understandable...

Lucy - I hope you can take time to think about Jan/Feb and be confident that whatever you decide will be a positive choice for you and your family. There are so many things to balance - finance, fitness, are you 'ready' emotionally? I am sure everyone here will support you whatever you decide is right for you.  

Angel555 - sorry to hear you have the flu - I have just got a cold (or varieties of different colds - on and off now since beginning of November!), but that's bad enough. Hope you can rest up and recover properly and soon be fighting fit!

Anne - glad you are having a long weekend of it and not going to the office Friday - checking e-mails from home for anything urgent sounds much more civilised! I am so with you on needing a healthier diet in 2009 - hope you manage to stay away from the chocs!

Pixie - so pleased you are PUPO now and really hoping that this is your time. Cannot believe the receptionist at the clinic!!!    At least you had time with your family, and your mum and sisters were there for you. Fingers crossed for the right result on 9 Jan  

Zuri - don't get put off because of all the info flying around on here - most of us have only got to know what it all means and what to ask for as a result of having more than one go. There is too much information to take in at any one time, but I would also add that a prediction of 5 eggs might be based on an antral follicle scan, and that might well be the case (but five is fine, it is quality that matters) but over 35 it can vary a lot from month to month, so as long as they are bearing in mind that you might need a different drug regime and know in advance that you might not be a super responder you'll do fine. At least you don't have to wait for all the test and treatments - one advantage of paying for the insurance. the idea of frozen embryos is something we all hope for, but again is dependent on quality of embryos, not just numbers (and in most uk clinics fewer than 30% of women get embryos of good enough quality to freeze). Hope you will be one of the lucky ones! and good to meet you.

will be back later - just got called to an urgent meeting...
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- So sorry about DH- anything to do with ears is really horrible.
I'm sure all our friends understand about the party but I know you must be very disappointed- what a shame  
Hope you feel better too- and DH of course
xx

Hi Elinor- Hope you're well
Sorry you're having a rough time at work xx

Donkey- Good news on your TX starting - lots of luck.
ps- Think I am heading for DD too   

xxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

OK, hello again

hopefully this time I won't get interrupted and can actually post to people....

Kate - sorry to hear about NYE party cancelled - but if you need to give yourselves a chance to recover then I hope that works out for the best. Must be disappointing to have to make all the calls though - can you have a non-new year's eve party later in the year instead? Or celebrate the Chinese New Year? 

Donkey - glad your baseline scan went well. You are now on the road!!   2009 brings what you most want... and that's not more marking to do in the holidays....

Anne - 'realistic but positive' - I like that quote! That's how I am going to approach this round of treatment (and this round of trying to get as far as starting treatment! - will go for an extended walk home to get more exercise in...)
Hoping January 09 is our time!

Lucy - I haven't had sore ovaries before, but after the Oct/Nov cycle I have done for the first time. Not all the time, but around ovulation it's been noticeable for days rather than an occasional twinge. Has settled down a bit more this month, so hopefully all will be back to normal next month. Hope your pains settle soon. x

Bobbi - hope the acheyness from long walk is beginning to ease. A good thing to do if you are on holiday - I plan to get some nice walking in on Jan 1st and 2nd, and hope the weather stays fine over the weekend too. A long relaxing bath (now you're not having treatment) might help and also doesn't involve chocolate!

Pixie - love the sound of snow and sunshine - here we had sun and heavy frost today, which was scenic enough. I had a visit to a nursing home in Fife this morning, so off driving through fog to start with and then into frosty sunshine and hill views - all very picturesque! Keeping fingeres crossed for you.x

Beachgirl - hope you got things done by noon deadline today. And hope the meetings tomorrow go ok - it can be hard fitting stuff in, and I always find it more difficult when half the world seems to be on holiday and you're at work. Did H &S let you get back into the office ok?

Steph - pleased to hear you had a good Christmas. Hope New Year is great as well - and that 2009 brings you everything your heart desires.

Laura - hope you are too busy with Cerys and Bethan home to be posting, and that Eddy joins you very very soon. One of my niece's is called Cerys - it is a lovely name (well they all are, and they look absolutely gorgeous!). Hope the UTI is clearing up ok - not exactly what you need right now! All best wishes. x

Tracey - glad you have had success shopping. Santa was good to me, but unfortunately rather optimistic about the sizes, so I either have to diet a bit or take them back and change them for the right size... I hope the credit card bill isn't too hideous, but with the whole credit crunch aren't you just doing your bit to support the economy? You and Anne together- thanks for saving the nation for us!!

Little Jen - delighted to hear about your Christmas with the twins - and also gives us all hope that maybe next year it will be different in our homes too. You always seem to post reassuring or positive things. Thank you! x

JenniG - hope your appointment today went well. Do you now have a plan? Hope so!

Ali, Ally, Purple, Fishy and everyone else I have not mentioned by name - hope you are all well and out enjoying life. 
Fingers crossed 2009 brings more of us the blessings we want and that some (Laura B, LittleJen's sister....) are enjoying for their very first christmas!
love and best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting. I've just finished DR and am starting injections on 1st of Jan. New Year, new life  

My FSH is 14.2, although I had a test a month later that came back as 9.4. My clinic have said they are expecting two or three eggs from me which doesn't sound a lot to me. I'm so frightenend I won't respond to the stimming. Has anyone got any advice or reassurance? Is it likely that if I don't produce any eggs they'll say that it is game over or are they able to up the dose?

Thanks,
Carys
xxx


----------



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

Evening ladies...

I hope you don't mind me popping in for some advice....Merry Christmas to you all firstly!!

I'm a regular on the Sussex thread. I've had the kind of year that probably some of you can relate to.....i won't bore you with the details, as they are on my signature!! But have gone from being "unexplained" to having cysts...endometriosis and now sky high FSH (last one 23!) and low AMH (.3 ...ouch) My FSH rocketed after my second operation which was really tough to deal with.I am quite sure you know what my next question is going to be....Is there any point in me bothering with my own eggs?? 

I haven't yet tried any kind of stimulation..as i have been given the obligatory " ....your eggs are knackered..don't waste your money...how about donor eggs " speech! The worst day of my life! ( oh and the 5% IVF success rate) 

Anybody here got any tips..any miracle stories..should i give the old ovaries a shot at it before i throw in the towel?? MY AF is regular and have no symptoms of menopause that i am aware of (although i have of course started imagining i have...!) 

Scoobs

PS Pinkcarys....go for it lady! You're figures look pretty good to me, from what my consultant said..i'd say you have a good chance love ...best of luck xx)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Elinor-ended up coning home again at lunch today....could get used to this...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Scooby - welcome! Everyone is different and I'm sure each of the ladies on here will tell you their story. My AMH is not much better than yours (and did actually increase slightly), my FSH is lower though so not a like for like comparison but like so many others was written off as being a complete IVF no hoper. We moved clinics and we've done 1 round of treatment and although didn't get a BFP we did get a chemical pregnancy which meant we got eggs and they fertilised and did implant - so not the no hoper I was first led to believe.

I think the key is to get to a clinic that has experience of "difficult" cases and use a protocol that suits the individual. Lots of us here on team PR are at the Lister who have experience with older women or those with base line stats that other clinics would consider "undesirable". Hammersmith and ARGH are others that I hear are good for ladies in our shoes. 

If I were in your shoes I think I would give it a whirl with your own eggs - if you don't you'll always think "what if" and never know if you were in with a chance. I know the Lister have treated women with FSH in your range and have had success, and if you don't respond to the drugs then you could quit treatment  at that point and try with donor eggs next time.

Of course it's a very personal choice and journey so only you can decide what's best in your situation.

Lucy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Feeling a bit better after yet another nap but really sad about having to cancel party 

Scoobs hi hunny welcome to the thread, i was in the same postion as you a few weeks ago with the umming and rrrring about own eggs or donor, and the way i see it is the last two cycles ive had were just what i class as "bog standard" ivf and having had such a crap response (1st time 2 eggs, 2nd time only 1 follie) it was a huge decision.  But after lots of advice from the lovely girls on here, and talking to dh we have decided to give my own eggs one last go and are off to the lister at the end of next month. I have also started taking dhea which is supposed to give you better egg quality or more eggs (one or the other or could be both ) plus q10 and zinc and selenium....... My personal opinion if you have the money is give it one last shot, but as i say thats only my personal opinion and it wasnt an easy decision for us to make.   

Hi pinkcarys - welcome to the thead too hunny, i think it will depend on what drugs/dose they start you on.  I know at my old clinic they stimmed me for another 2 days but didnt really make a lot of difference.  Hope everything goes well for you hunny   

Hi lucy how u doin hunnybun? 

Beachy - hope you managed ur meeting ok petal  

Hi elinor yes petal am disappointed but just do not have the energy to do all that shopping and cooking plus cleaning plus getting ready plus playing host and then cleaning up the next day ;  Dont know what were gonna do instead but we have a bottle of champers from when we got married so think that may be going in the fridge tonight ready for tomoz    Sorry to hear about ur boss being such a tosspot hunny, he sounds a very selfish man .  Get ur gp to sign u off and u can come and join me on katies excerise and diet plan 2009 

Hi anne, donkey, laura, bobbi and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey ladies

well have managed to get out of bed..have really been feeling pretty rubbish past few days and been really scared would have to go into hospital but feel miles better today so hopefully beaten it with my massive overdoses of zinc and vit c..and chocolate..and cake....feel so full up and bloated so going to be very strict for a few weeks.

luce - really know where you're coming from on the worrying over losing eggs by delaying treatment, i know i have to do this immune stuff to give me a better chance but i'm getting nervous that i wont have any eggs left. my amh tests were all done last march and my consult then said i could have only about a year left then. think it is good to rest after cycles though, i didnt even have AF for 55 days after doing last 2 cycles back to back and then it was only 2 days, hoping there will be a return to bit more normal this month and just my ovaries saying give us a break lady!


scooby - hello! as lucy says its all personal choice but i do think a lot of clinics are all to ready to jump on the DE bandwagon if you dont "fit" their ideals. My last consultant pretty much said the same thing to me but at my first consult at new clinic my consult said we were a long way from having that conversation. i think it is probably worth you at least speaking to a clinic/consult who speacialise in high fsh/low amh and hear what they have to say before you make any decisions

carys - you dont mention your doses? also it sounds like you are on a long protocol? what are they basing the 2 or 3 eggs on? depends on your clinic and how they monitor you but depending what dose theyre starting you on they could well change your doses to increase your response.

Pix - hope you're doing ok hunny  

anne - hey sweets  

kate - hope you start to feel better soon  

hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Last post before I change broadband providers - eek! If I'm not around for a bit you'll know it's all crashed and burned...

Hi Luce! I didn't want to hang about either, but a few months between txes can be beneficial. February's a great month to breed - spring is in the air and you could be aiming for a lovely Libra baby!

Hi Beachie, you part-timer you! Sounds lovely to come home and have some quality time.

Hello Scooby! You say your FSH is 14, but that's actually what it WAS - and as you know now it does fluctuate, sometimes wildly. Some people have found DHEA to bring FSH down and AMH up - I know I had a jolly good cycle after taking it. I got no more eggs, but one made Robert.

I also have a sneaking suspicion that treatment for cysts, or the cysts themselves, may cause FSH to rise. Anyone? Am I suffering false memory syndrome?

Someone send Carys and Scooby the stuff on DHEA, will you? I think others have much better info than I have now.

You don't need humungous numbers of eggs for IVF to be a success Carys - and you could well be surprised at how many you do get.

Scooby, they have NO idea whatsoever - zilch - that your eggs are knackered until they get em out and try working with them. You could have few eggs with those figures, but that's not to say they don't make little humans.

Gawd, I keep getting you two mixed up! Can you please form an orderly queue and join Team PR one at a time, please?   

Elinor - take some time out - it's so restorative. First a week for that cold, then get the GP to give you a month off. It's amazing how much better you can feel in just four weeks.

Zuri - the antral follicle count is just aother indication of how you are likely to respond to the drugs, and the numbers also fluctuate hugely. Maybe keep getting them done and go for it on a good month. But antrals - potential follicles on your resting ovaries - are so tiny they don't always reflect what will happen.

Tracey - I had a blow-out today too! I mustn't spend all my redundancy - it's meant for food and bills! Robert loved the paper, yes - tore bits off and tried to stuff them in his mouth before waving them about.

Everyone else - hello! I'd better post this in case it suddenly goes pop...

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Miranda - I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks in star signs  Trusting your t'internet doesn't go pop - god forbid!

Natasha - thanks chick. Always good to know you're not the only one with crazy thoughts. They said a year with AMH 0.9? Gosh... mine's worse than that. Mind you - how much can we really trust in these measures? They all seem to fluctuate with differing results (she says trying to remain p ositive and not freak out that there's less than a year left!!) Glad you're feeling better today - seems everyone is down with the lurgi. I've just got over one cold and I can feel another coming on. Rubbish.

Kate - sorry about your party hun, but probably a good think or you would have been exhausted

Elinor - hope you're feeling better soon, Sorry your boss is being a bit rubbish but sounds like you have a plan B 

I've been to acupuncture tonight - not been for aaaages and forgot how much I love it. Haven't been sleeping well the past few nights so she gave me a treatment to help with that. Fingers crossed it works and I won't be lying awake head whirring at 1am again tonight.

It's NYE tomorrow - yay! Sorry to all you poorly gals but those of you swinging your pants - hope it's a cracker! 

Lucy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucy - the consultant who told me that was a real pessimist - he said it was impossible to put an exact time line on it..erm so why say that then...LOSER!... and the same one who told me i had no chance with my own eggs so am not paying much attention to it...have thought about getting my amh tested again but have decided that it wont make any difference to the outcome of my treatment so not going to put myself through the stress..plus my new clinic dont seem that keen on it..

soemeone was talking about antral follicle counts..not sure who..they do vary from month to month but another interesting thing is that it depends on the quality of the scanning equipment what shows up too..most clinics dont have up to date/high res equipment (is only if you go to one of these medical scanning places that they have the good stuff) and you can end up with a lower count than is actually true.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tash - glad ur feeling better hunny know what u mean abour too much cake and chocolate, think my diet will have to start monday, just havent decided which monday yet 

Miranda hope the broadband switch goes smoothly 

Lucy - think i will start my acu in the next couple of weeks too (if i can find the money!)   We have bottle of champers left so just me and dh tomoz night, oh well suppose we can have a party another time


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's so true Tasha!

I was amazed at the difference between the Lister machines and the Winterborne machines compared to Turkey. It nusrt be my eyes, but really - I could actually see the ones in Turkey!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate - cant wait till monday, going to have to start tomorrow!..well apart from dinner tomorrow night of course...  

mira - ha, dont you love it when theyre pointing at the screen showing you things and you're like oh yeah and thinking erm actually no, cant see anything, nothing, not a doodle..


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think i saw my ovary pulsating once, either that or it was wind


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i remember once when i had a scan the doc told me he couldnt see one of my ovaries as my breakfast was in the way - he meant a big poo clearly


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i think he was just jealous


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably wished he'd got something as big in his pants


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

he should be so lucky


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably more like a wiggly worm


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i nearly gave myself piles straining to "clear my breakfast" everytime i went for a scan after that..


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks to those who've replied to me   Yes, I'm on long protocol. I've been taking Synerol and am injecting 300 (what is the unit? I think it might be iui or something simalar) of Gonal F daily from 1st Jan. I'm terrified that I won't make any eggs and the clinic haven't been that reassuring. I guess they don't want to be too positive in case it fails and I blame them for saying we have a good chance. I asked the nurse whether the more recent 9.4 is promising but she said they class your highest result as your FSH as your official level. DOes anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

The things we put ourselves through    I always have a fear of farting while the dildocams in


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Carys, i dont see how they can pre-empt how many eggs they are going to get from you when you havent even started stimming yet hun? Cant answer the gonal f question as i only had menopur last time hunny, was the synerol to down reg, is this ur first ivf petal?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

carys the 9.4 fsh level is pretty good, i dont know about the highest level being official level - and even if it is it doesnt mean anything if you're level is then lower - she might just mean that it gives them a guideline, but its definitely a better level to be cycling on- 300iu is a decent dose to start you on but there is room to up it if need be. there are also diff protocols that can be tried so the game is far from over. how often will they scan you while you're stimming? when is you're first scan after starting the gonal F? also i dont understand what they are basing their egg production assumption on? it seems some clinics are positive and some are negative and thats just how they work.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Slycat - yes, first timer here  It's so scary. We've been talking about doing IVF for a couple of years so its all a bit surreall. They are basing their prediction on my 14.2 result. I wonder if they're trying to "manage my expectations"?   If so, they can consider them well and truly managed!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

carys - they cant base your response on a score of 14.2 - especially as you're level is now 9.4 which is more than respectable! god, listen to us, we're such a coven


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate -  especially the way they pull it out so quickly sometimes, i mean jeez, give a girl a chance


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Natasha. I'm booked in for a scan on 9th Jan (start stimming on 1st Jan) and ec is predicted for week commencing 12th Jan. I assume they'll scan me and decide on the 9th when to do EC. It's going to be a tough week and a bit until we get to the scan. I keep telling myself that for once age is on my side so even if we only get one egg, it will hopefully be a good one. Thanks so much for the reassurance. xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

carys - will they scan you before you start gonal F? which clinic are you at if you dont mind saying? age is definitely on your side, even if it does turn out that you are low on eggs the quality of them should still be topnotch so you have every chance.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tash - so right hunny  always feel like ive wet myself after   Not looking forward to the next round, tho in a way i am, feels like the first two cycles were just pretending, especially after joining this thread knowing there are so many more like me and im not a total freak, well i may be a bit on the short side   

Carys, try not to get too disheartened by what they say hun just go with the flow and see what happens, good luck hunny let us know how those injections go. Theyre not half as scary as they might seem at the mo i promise u  

Right thats me done ladies im off for some shut eye, no doubt be back on tomoz   

Nite nite all

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm at Oxford JR. They did a blood test yesterday to check I'd DR'd properly, which I had, and I don't see them again until 9 days into stimming. Thanks for the encouragement. OH is doing the first injection so hopefully I won't find it too bad. I am staying positive most of teh time but its really thrown me that the nurse wasn't positive. 

I' off to bed now too. Night and thanks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Justa quickie while I'm waiting for the girls to settle.  Bethan came home yesterday and it was bad timin as Timwent back to work todayso I had to do the night on my own.  ThinkI had about 2 hours sleep!  wonder how tonight will go! Eddy is hopefully home tomorrow,I have to call after the ward round in the morning so tom will have the whole gang home, at least I won't have all the hassle of goig up to the hosp each day which is tiring and you cn't have proper cuddles.  

Not read back the whole thread so apologises.  

Pix - Hope ET went well

Pink - I had fsh of 17, it went up and down alot.  As the others havesaid your very young so sure your eggs will be top notch!

Hope the rest of you girls are okey dokey.

XXXX


----------



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks so much to everyone who replied. One thing I'm now sure of is that I would completely regret giving up now. We've an appointment on Mon with another consultant who should at least give us another perspective - hopefully a more positive one!

Miranda/Jenny - on the subject of DHEA, do you know if the 7-keto ones are best to use or just the normal ones?

LCR
xx  

PS My fsh is 6 so ok - they never advised me to get my AMH done!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning! I only have seconds before I have to crack on, so just quickly:

Carys - I give up - how useless is your clinic! How can they possibly adjust your dose etc if they only scan after nine days? I had a scan every two days on my last cycle, plus bloods taken etc to see how it was all going in there.

If they're so worried you won't respond it's a funny way to go about treating you.  

Sorry, I know that's harsh, but I'm fuming with them for telling you everything's bleak - it's not. AND you are so, so young - your eggs, even if there are only a few, will be top notch quality. Tell them you want a scan on day four and no later - really lay it on the line. Tell them they've told you themselves they have concerns, so you want closer monitoring. Their behaviour is typical of smaller clinics in this country - don't let them get away with it!

Are you paying for this cycle yourself? Or is it NHS? Remember - that's still your money as you pay taxes. I bet they only work a five-day week, too.  

Zuri - AMH is anti-mullerian hormine, and is a bit more stable than FSH. You can get a test at the larger clinics. AMH, FSH, antral follicle count and E2 - that's what you need to have a clear picture of what your fertility levels are! (It seems complicated but you soon learn all this stuff   )

Lcr - I used bog standard, and I think 7 Keto doesn't give you the oestrogen boost you need - take the ordinary.

Laura - whoo! Welcome home Bethan!

Sorry - really must go. Love to all

xxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Fellow PR I hope your all well and had a lovely christmas 

Laura.....Oh your triplets look absolutely adorable  I hope you have them all home with you as soon as possible....xxxxxx  

I do try to keep up with this thread but Its sooooo hard sometimes.....    I have to agree with everyone, the amount of CHOCOLATE I've eaten this xmas.....Im surprised Ive not turned into one  I really need to stop... 

On the subject of AMH testing! My clinic have recomended I have mine tested.....but I dont no whether to bother or not TBH, It might just depress me even more so....but on the other hand it might not be so bad, and if so Id like to wipe the smirk off my horrible Dr's face  what do you think ladies? is it worth doing? ...x

Im hope to start D/R end of Jan....hopefully.....I cant wait to get going again....Im so determind this time...x

Big hellos to you all and wishing you all a


Lots of love and BABY DUST ......x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Pink - eh, what?! Scan on day 9?! That's just wrong. I'm with Miranda - they should be scanning you way before day 9 - I had EC on day 10!!!!  I had a scan on day 4,then 7 and then EC on day 10. The reason you need so many, as Mir says, is they can monitor how you're responding to the stimms and adjust the dose accordingly and as in my case - they need to monitor your follicle size so they can trigger you earlier than the text book says if need be.  Some of these clinics think that it's a one size fits all and give the same protocol and treatment to everyone regardless of circumstances and response which is just [email protected] Defintiely talk to them and air these concerns. 

And an FSH under 10 is within the normal range honey and age is definitely on your side - I was told that age was on my side and I'm 34 so you're quids in chick!

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

How is everyone on the last day of 2008?

Laura- Welcome home Bethan and lets hope Eddy is home for New year too.
Sorry about your lack of  sleep hun,  

Pink & Carys- Welcome both- I think these lovely ladies have given good advice etc on your situations- It bugs me how quick these clinics are to tell us to give up with our own eggs blah blah blah.
I don't understand the late scanning after 9 days 
I am on my first cycle with FSH of 23.3 and AMH of 0.88 and I was told the same by 2 local clinics hence me travelling to the Lister where they didn't seem too concerned.
I Hope 2009 works out well for both of you  

Natasha- Hunni, you've been so ill- is it still this flu thing or/and the side effects of your drugs?
Nice to have you back- you and Kate cracked me up with your poo chat- I missed out there    

Miranda- All better now lady? Hope you have a lovely New Year  

Hayleigh- Lots of luck to your for this cycle  

Pix- Safe trip home hunni  

Lucy- Hi hun, you seem more chirpy today  

Kate- Glad you're feeling a bit better hun. How's DH?

Tracey- Happy New Year hun  

Bobbi- Thanks for the the message- I wish the same for you hun  

 Angel, Fishy, Beachy, Heather, Ophelia, Anna, Sam, Ally, Lainey, Elinor, LJ, Popsi, Debbie, Cath, Sheps, Donkey, LCR, Zuri, Purple

I am not sure if we will be going out tonight - DH is feeling rough and I'm not fussed about battling my way through Birmingham City Centre so we have got Jamie Olivers book out and will prob cook from that, just of to Tesco to buy the ingredients.

I wish you all a Happy New Year and please let our dreams and hopes come true in 2009  

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

God i feel rough today, just sent dh out to fetch paper as im far too shattered.  Well my records have come from birmingham womens and it does make very depressing reading   Apparantly although they never told me this they have written it on the bottom of my notes and it reads as follows:-  -egg donation
                                          -extremely low chance using own eggs

Ho hum, tell me something i dont already know! 

Talking about scans tho, i had 10 days of stimms before i had first scan  and this was on both cycles    Perhaps they wouldnt have been able to do a lot to help, but then again perhaps they would   Looks like we have wasted about 6000 quid before going to a decent clinic, oh well we live and learn dont we  

Anyway enough about me 

Anne dont blame you for not going out hunny, me and dh stopping in on our own, bottle of champers already in the fridge and mite pop to asda later see what we can get nice for tea.  He is feeling slightly better today think the new batch of antibiotics have kicked in whereas im feeling worse, should have gone to docs myself 

Hayleigh best of luck on ur cycle hunny,  personal opinion on amh...i'd get it done petal, always better to know i think  

Lucy ditto ur thoughts on the one size fits all, thats like saying all women are a size 8, we should demand better treatment i reckon we should get a petition started and take it to no 10  

Miranda hi hunny how are the sore bits now?    Hope you and the bobster are ok 

Laura Good news about bethan hunny, now only little eddy and the family will be complete.  They are gorgeous hunny, u and tim must be so proud, and shattered, but worth it eh?  

Hi to natasha pixie fishy ally ali27 ophelia carys, zuri donkey lcr bobbi purps lj jennig and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi LAdies,

Thanks so much for the advice. Odd how they are saying things are bleak on one side then saying scan day 9. Now you've brought it up I remember initially thinking that they scanned you more often. The other ladies on my buddies thread are being scannd more than I was. I think  I'll go gatecrash the Oxford thread and see what ladies there have had. Thanks so much for the heads up. I often wonder how anyone who doesn't use FF ever gets proper treatment or indeed, a BFP!

Miranda - Yes, we're paying full whack. In my area you have to be 36 to 40-1 day to be entitled.   We chose Oxford partially because I work 10 minutes away from the clinic, and partly because they have such fantastic statistics, though I know stats don't matter when you are one person. Thanks for the advoce.

Laura - You're babes are gorgeous. I hop you enjoy having them all at home. Did your OH get any extra paternity leave seeing as you had so many babies? 


Thansk again ladies, and hqappy new year!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

HEllo all! Happy new years eve to everyone!
Laura - so glad 2 out of 3 are home. Hope Eddy gets the all clear today. How's the feeding going? Nights are going to be hard for a bit   
Carys - as everyone says you are very young, you have a better chance than older girls even if you only get one egg (which you prob won't).    Your FSH though is very high for your age so its a good job you are trying now rather than 10 years later  
Kate - sorry about your notes  hurts reading things like that in black and white, prove them wrong though  
Anne - staying in with a bit of Jamie sounds good   curry for us!  
Pixie - how's it going? 
Tracey - glad Max had a good christmas. Emily missed it I think but next year.......bring it on!
Mirra - hope the internet swap went OK. How is Bob? Appt arrived yet? ARe you still on HIPP organic milk? I bought some to try (its cheaper like you said!)
Hayleigh - AMH - just another number but it might be better than expected which could help your plans
Lcr, Zuri - hello
Bobbi - bump or baby for you next year I hope 
Natasha - poo can't hide from the ultrasound probe!  
Steph - how is the bump? Having any   this NY?
Jennig - anything happening?  
LJ - love to kate and the twins   And to you. Is it TTC in earnest next year for you?  
Emily is asleep. Off out for tea at neighbours this afternoon. Em is crawling all over the place and pulling herself up on things now. Growing up so quickly!
Love to all
NickiW


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello girls, hope you're enjoying the last day of 2008, I've just tackled the ironing mountain which has finally been conquered.

Welcome carys i think you were on the dec/jan cycle buddies?? 

Kate and natasha, hope you both feel better soon 

Laura , good news on having bethan home, soon it will be all 3 and 2 hours sleep will be a luxury  

Well I 've had my blood results back...and I've passed!!    All my levels have gone down to within normal ranges, which they weren't before my last cycle so I'm pleased.  FSH 9.9, LH 1.1, E2 <55.  I don't know if it was my cocktail of super vitamins or it was just this month??

We're not going out tonight, firstly as I knew AF would be around I wasn't sure how I would be feeling.  Also I'm getting old... I can't be   to stand around in a crowded pub for hours, shouting cos it's too loud to talk.  I know...old fogey    I admire the stamina of all you girls who are going out, have a fab time!

Take care
Love donkey xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!!!

Haven't had time to catch up other than this page!! 

Glad to hear the triplets are all doing well Laura and nearly home - I hope you have lots of help lined up!! Tom back to work this week and coping with one is a little fraught!!!! Benjy seems to like attention and is fine as long as he is with you/ having cuddles or feeding!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you all a happy new year and may all your dreams come true in 2009.

Laura.  I can't believe Tim has had to go back to work already.  Can you get someone else to come and stay with you for a few more days.  You shouldn't be expected to cope with 3 babies on your own for a while.  

On the subject of scans after 9 days of stimms, I think a lot of clinics only scan after 7-9 days.  I know Guy's, where i had my first tx did.  I can't remember when I had my Lister first stimms scan but they certainly didnt adjust my dose at any point even though I was only getting two follies (of 6 on my antral count).

Scooby.  As others have said it is such a personal decision, but if it were me and I could afford it, I would want to try at least once just so I didn't look back and think 'maybe I should have tried my own eggs', then if you get a poor response you could go to donor eggs.  If you want UK donor eggs it might be worth going on a waiting list anyway, as you can always come off when you get pg with your own.  Good luck with whatever you decdide.

Kate, sorry you are having to cancel your party but by the sounds of your flu it is the best decision.

I can't remember who said I was keeping the UK economy going, but that is a great excuse for me to continue, I will tell DH when he moans!

I have got so fat none of what I was going to wear tonight fits very well.  the magic underwear will have to save the day.  I am actually looking forward to starting a healthy eating regime (I am not saying the word diet).  I ordered all the healthy stuff I need online today.

Better go and get ready - we are going to dinner at a friends tonight. I am def too old to stand around in bars - many a NYE I have spent midnight standing in a queue for the bar or the cloakroom!

Love to you all.  Thanks for being there in 2008.

Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Have a great night Tracey  
I'm sure you will look lovely.

Kate- Happy New year hunni  

Jesus, Celebrity Mastermind has just come on TV- I seriously need to get out more      

We are just about to start cokking our Curry - have even had some glasses of Bucks Fizz and I'm having Asti later too!!!!!
This will be me last drinking night so I will have a few- may as well eh- but I reckon I will be plastered by 9pm      

Hope everyone has a lovely night and good riddance to this motha of a bad year  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Anne G said:


> We are just about to start cokking our Curry - have even had some glasses of Bucks Fizz and I'm having Asti later too!!!!!
> This will be me last drinking night so I will have a few- may as well eh- but I reckon I will be plastered by 9pm


Anne.....You are sooo on my wave length   I will be doing the same....I too have a bottle of bucks fizz in the chiller   but like you NO MORE after tonite  Make the most of it and have a lovely evening.....xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hayleigh- what the hell does cokking mean!!!!!! 
I've now moved up a notch.......... Heart FM all night New Years Eve party is blasting on the radio Woo hoo!!!

Are you in or out tonight?

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - u have a one track mind hunny   Enjoy ur curry, im already in pj's but am feeling quite well now  Will be popping over to neighbours later for a drink or too  I intend to get quite tiddly to say the least.

Tracey - enjoy ur nite out petal, i will be joining you on healthy eating regime on monday, think im gonna have to go back to fat club 

Donkey - im with you on staying away from the pubs and clubs hunny, cant remember how old i was when i went into a wine bar and thought where are all the chairs i could do with a sit down 

Oh well think its time to open the jd 

Hi to hayleigh, natasha, donkey, laura, miranda, bobbi, carys, purple, fishy, ally, ali27, miranda, steph, rachel, scooby, pixie, popsi, nicki, nix, lucy, littlejenny, zuri, lcr, jennig and everyone else.



Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Blimey that took some doing!!!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

PHEW!!! So much to catch up on!! 

Pixie sweetheart - congrats on being Pupo honey!!  

Fish - I am so so sorry about your BFN, really feel for you  

Steph - great news on your impromptu scan - what a treat!!

Anne - OMG so not long till you are here my little one     

Laura - so wonderful that everything is going so well with the babes x will book in for a Friday visit soon  

Natasha - thank you for getting such well received pressies you angel xxxx I will do the transfer - sorry for the delay only just remembered!!! 

Tracey, Lainey, Mir, LilHen, Nicki, Bobbi, Purps, Lucy, Kate, Jo Mac, Carys, Popsi, Beach, Nix - look forward to catching up with you more soon x I have been out of the loop for a bit so so so sorry I know I have missed someone really important   - you are all always in my thoughts though!!!! 

I am so sorry I have not been on for a while. I got really ill on 19th, I had been feeling [email protected] for a few days and then went out for my work christmas dinner (not too crazy - my its with my dad so don't imagine a massive p!ss up!!), anyway felt crap so didnt eat much or drink much, went home in cab with dad and I am so so ashamed to say I projectile vomited IN THE CAB!!!! I have never done that. So anyway the next day I was due to go to Somerset for my 'pre' christmas with my mum, I managed to get there on the train but when I got there my temp was over 101!! So stayed in bed for 4 days and then left on Christmas eve to go to my 'in laws' in Norwich!!! So gutted!! My mum had made so so much good food and I couldnt eat a scrap  , I dont expect I am alone in getting the bug as it has been pretty prevalent, I feel for you if you did, it was horrific!! 

I have just got my AF - hopefully this is a good sign for 2009 (although only 24 day cycle this time), I need to decide whether I start the pill now or not in lieu of next TX?? Feel sick at the thought of trying again. Unfortunately Becka has also got her AF today  , her test date was the 3rd. Poor darling is feeling very raw just now, its so so hard as we all know you have to invest EVERYTHING in this, and when it doesn't work..... 

Anyway I am back now, may take a while to catch up with you all but I will do my best, but most importantly I wanted to wish you all a very very happy 2009. Please let us all have a bit of happiness this year!! Thank you all for being my rocks throughout 2008, you have quite literally saved my life on so many occasions, you rock my world xxxx

Ben and I are staying in, we have just eaten 20 blinis each (mini but still quite an impressive tally!!!!) and are having steak later, then tiramisu!!!! We have a lovely bottle of sancerre open and a bottle of bubbly for midnight!! I hope you are all having lovely evenings whatever you are doing  

Huge amounts of love 

Ally xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I am so glad you're here- have really missed you and have been worried to be honest.
So sorry you've been poorly x
We are in tonight- I am having a drink tonight hun- I feel like I deserve one!!
It's just the 2 of us - the curry is still cooking- we under estimated how long it would take!!!
Meanwhile- I have finished a bottle of bucks fizz and am now on Asti- we have heart FM on and we are dancing - it's crazy sight- we are in our PJs      
It's Disco Fever all the way!!!! Even the cats are joining in  
Glad you are feeling a bit better and so sorry you've been ill      
Lots of love to you and Ben for 2009

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- how the bloody hell did you manage that?? i am impressed
I am on the booze tonight lady- I am sure it won't harm as I have been saving up for this
The curry is acookin and the drinks are adrinkin!!!! I am starving and about to start eating my left arm or something!

xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

anne it took me about 15 attempts   
back from neighbours slightly sozzled ready to get back into pj's for round 2 of drinkies


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls.

Just wanted to pop on to let you know how much you all mean to me and I don't think I would be where I am now without all your support and advice over the last couple of years.  I am so happy I could cry.  I so want this time next year all of you girls to be at home rubbing your big bumps or having cuddles with your little babies.  Thank you all so much.

Eddy came home this morning.  So we will all be starting the new year off together.

Love you all.

XXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate - i'm not even joking when I say this but I've been in my PJ's all day      
Hubster wants to  take some pics and I'm pi ssed so I don't care!!!
ha ha 
Merry New year
xxxx

Laura- You've made me cry        in a good way.
I am so happy for you and you lovely family- bless you all
lets hope 2009 is a good year eh
    

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy new year laura so glad ur dreams have come true and all ur little chiplets are home       hug for each and every one of you.

And for the rest of us, wherever we are, or whoever were with, enjoy what we have, but never lose sight of what we want.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, I'm feeling all moist-eyed at the thought of all of you seeing the new year in Laura! Sniff.
Brilliant news chuckie - enjoy your reunion!

Ally - lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear about Becka - it's a horrid time.  

Anne and Kate - have lovely NYE!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mir- Happy new year too hun
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mir happy new year hunny bun, have a really good one with the bobster! 
Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Aww *Laura* - you made me  - am so very happy that you are all home together to see the New Year in - what year you have had and what special years to come  And what you want for everybody else on this thread, I also wish with all my heart - that you will all achieve your dream and soon be Mums, you are such a lovely lot and deserve it so much.    Thank you for all the support over the last 2 years, it means so much and I really do appreciate it   

*Ally* - so sorry you have been so ill  and sad news about Rebecca  - hope 2009 will bring you both lots of luck.   

*Bugle* - love the pic of Benjy - so sweet! 

*Nicks* - I am on Schloer at the moment but might have a small hot mulled wine at midnight - if I have it now I will be sound asleep before 12 - struggling as it is! 

I am well - started feeling my little baby moving in me this week - such a weird fluttering feeling - so magical! 

Miranda, Tracy, Beachy, Anne, Swinny, Alegria, Lainey, Emma, Pixie, Odette, Ophelia, Paul & Jennig, EBW, Ali27, Bobbi, Fishy, Nix, Purps, Elinor, Hayleigh, Jo Mc, LittleJen, Kazzie, Sam22, Droogie, Kate, Sonia7, Nikki2008, Anna1973, Angel55, Ladyverte, Siheilwli, Juicy, Francie, Popsi, Pin, Roozie, anyone I have missed, and our lovely mod, Rachel!:

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL AND MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2009*

      

Have a good one!

Lots of love always,

Steph xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Steph- how lovely. Happy New year


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone. Its all about 2009!!!!

I'm with you Anne, i told DH tonight is the last time i drink alcohol until we celebrate the birth of our child - isnt that      all at the same time!??!!

We've had hot stone, and now chocolate fondue and ermm we're on our 3rd bottle of champagne...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Nat- bless you
I am dancing like a real knob in my lounge and theres nothing I can do about it     
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy new year natasha, steph and anne    and everyone else

We got bbc1 cos were borin     I got jd and coke dh got brandy and coke, im on the wagon from 2moz and phones are going crazy were gonna turn em off me thinks

Only 10mins to go,   

It will be our year girls can feel it in me water


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Happy New Year Team PR!

I echo the thoughts above - hoping very much that 2009 will bring much success and many more bumps and babies to the thread

Massive congratulations to Laura for getting all three trips home in time to see the New Year in as a family of 5!  Well done Missus, you are an inspiration!

Steph, so excited for you that you're feeling movements - it's so sweet isn't it (though am told that feeling wears off towards the end!!).  Am so happy you are starting 2009 pregnant  

I check in for everyone's news from time to time so I know there have been some bad spots but I am praying that Pixie gets a BFP to kick the year off , then I feel a successful FET for Nix coming on....and Anne good luck for your forthcoming cycle.  

Miranda, so sorry you had that painful procedure, hope things are healing well.  Robert is so gorgeous, enjoy your extra time with him and good luck making that redundancy last....am bricking it about maternity leave finances already!

I don't know you all but wish you all so much luck and to those who have clinics not giving them the encouragement they should for the thousands they charge (  have they seen Steph's list lately?) , stick with it and don't forget to spend hours on here searching 'high fsh' and 'antral follicles' etc - there are so many success stories on FF - it gave me so much encouragement, through some dark days this year when I really thought I would never get here

love to TraceyM, Beachgirl, Ally (sorry about your sister but glad you got your AF - 24 days is a good omen I reckon) and good luck JenniG !!


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi everyone
I have absolutely no idea what I am doing, but I want to get started on FF as I know it has given my sis Ally and another friend so much support, so here goes! Thank you so much for the sweet messages left for me in reeponse to Ally's post about me. 
I am feeling very sad - not the best start to the New Year, although will of course kick myself up the bum and try to get back to some normality (will have to for work on Mon - groan). Maybe not today though! 
After IUI on the 18th Dec, I tried to get back in the land of the living and enjoy christmas. Period was due around the 27th/28th, (don't know all the abbreviations etc on here yet!), and was due to test on the 3rd Jan (16 days) so when it still hadn't come by the 30th I stupidly allowed a couple of positive thoughts to creep into my head. But it wasn't to be - Started bleeding yesterday am - at first thought just spottng and tried to hang onto some positivity, but had P pains by last night and now full on P, so it clearly wasn't to be. I so wanted to prove the negative clinic wrong, but that would be super lucky on the 1st attempt I guess! I have to try to get positive. We have one more (free) go (as we opted for iUI rather than IVF as just one foll) and next time, if there is something there I will definitely go for IVF - may as well try everything at least once right?! This makes you feel so alone and desperate, but I feel already that putting down my feelings here is helping. DH (that's one I've learnt!) has been really good the last few days, (although useless before that - probably kitchen stress as we don't have one at the moment and he is building it - so sick of microwave meals!!). Anyway, will stop waffling as this must be longest post ever! I guess at least I can have a huge glass of wine tonight! And I will take inspiration from my gorgeous sister Al and get myself and my big fat wobbly tummy (for which there is now no excuse!) down to the gym pronto (next week - don't want to overface myself). Nice chatting with you girls, and good luck with whatever stage/s you are at. Nice to know we are not alone. Thanks for listening, Becks XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Happy New year all! No lie in here!  
Becks - welcome! Sorry you didn't get there this time   Hopefully this year will bring you and Ally success    You will soon get the hang of all the abreviations dont' worry  
Laura - glad your family is complete now    
Anne - not long for you now  
Juicy - good to see you doing so well  
Love to all     
NicksW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Becks- Welcome first of all and of course secondly, I am so very sorry that you got AF (period) yesterday hunni.
Sounds like you've had a tough time but the girls on this thread are amazing, really.
I am just on the Pill before I have my first scan then straight to stimms (check my signature for other info) and I don't know how I would have managed without the girls on here.
you're defo not alone Becks , we are all here to help each other.
 

Hi Juicy- Lovely to hear from you- hope you're enjoying being preggers- what a lovely way as you say to start the year


Hi Nikki- Happy 
New year lady 
Morning everyone else- how are the hangovers?
I woke up about 4.30 feeling a bit sh!te and took 2 tablets then slept till 9.30 but I can defo tell I've had a drink....which leads me to m next question.
I drank 1 bottle of bucks fizz and about 4/5 glasses of Asti- I am now worrying that I over did it?
What do you think ladies?
I don't want to beat myself up as I've not had a drink since September but I am feeling guilty- help  

love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Morning All

Anne.....Hon, please dont worry about it!! you've not had a drink since Sept which is fab  . So! you had a few last nite........it was NYE and you wont drink a drop for many more months to come   Dont worry!!! and dont beat youself up   

I must say, I have eaten so much cr*p and had the odd drinkie myself over the last week  but its a new day, New year an all that so....last nites the past......


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Hayleigh, was just having a bit of a panic!
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Girls and Happy New Year!!!!!

Becks - you made it sis - you are in the right place - these girlies will look after you here - are we the first sibling PRers Not much to brag about granted but always good to be the first at something (walking on the moon isn't likely). Big kisses honey pie   Your post wasnt long at all, it is useful to fill in the gaps and say whats been going on - as you can see my posts are VERY long!! 

Anne - I am loving the picture of you dancing round in your PJ's last night, dont beat yourself up about what you drank, your clean liver will easily deal with that, you have to let your hair down once in a while sweetheart or you would go mad!! Drink lots of water now and flush it out and you will be fine  .

Laura - what a sweet message, so so happy that you were all reunited in time for 2009 to start, you must be on   and slightly tired!!   I will wait for you to let me know when you are ready for visitors and then I will come down on a Friday and give you a hand/ make you lunch x

Juicy - so so lovely to hear from you and thanks for your encouragement! Glad all going so well with pregnancy honey  

Steph - how lovely your baby started to move in time for 2009, how exciting xx

Natasha - it really is all about 2009 - come on - we all deserve it SO MUCH!!! xx

Mir - Did you manage to have a few glasses last night? 

Ben and I had a lovely night, we had our blinis, then our steak (which was so so amazing) and then the tiramisu, washed down with the bottle of sancerre and then a lovely bottle of red wine mmmmm didnt open the bubbly in the end, watched the fireworks on BBC1 - they looked amazing and watched a film, went to bed at 2.30!!!!!!! OMG we are so rock and roll, didn't think I still had it in me! 

Today I have to make a decision, I am finding very hard, any help appreciated!

I should be taking the pill as preparation for next tx. I dont really feel that inclined as I have had such crap response in the past and wonder if this time could really be any better. I also feel that my body seems to be improving since I started on herbs properly a couple of months ago, I got my AF after 24 days (and without giving tmi it is a really normal healthy AF and I had sore boobs in run up which I hadnt had for ages), if I take the pill this will over ride my own hormones which I have worked so hard to regulate, and what for?? another failed cycle that it takes me 3 months to recover from?? I feel like I want to try naturally but am scared if I dont do the IVF again I will regret it. Arghhhhh sorry for conundrum and so early in the morning in 2009!!!

Lots of new year love to you all xxxx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, I feel part of the gang already - thanks so much for messages, Nicki, Anne, and of course my lovely sis Ally! Al - well done for still managing to be funny despite it all honey, but only on here with the FF girls and to each other eh?!
Re your predicament, I just don't know what to advise sweety pie, as I am such a novice with all this, and haven't read up on stuff like you have. It is a real dilemma I can see. We can chat more on that later.
I have gone slightly downhill since 1st post this am, which I guess was inevitable, but also due to our mother being a NIGHTMARE just now on phone!!! Still in PJ's, looking absolutely hideous, so guess I'd better shower soon or DH may seriously start thinking about getting himself a new wife for 2009!!! Spent last night sipping water as still had tiny particles of hope left, and was in bed by 11.30! although DH came to bed at 11.50 and we ended up watching fireworks through the window with a duvet wrapped round us - (romantic or deeply sad, you decide, ha ha). I am definitely going to be enjoying my LARGE glass of sauvignon this eve. Anne - I may be new to this, but I also say DO NOT beat yourself up about what you drank last night, especially as you've had nothing since September!!! I drank almost as much as I could before starting drugs (and no I am not an alci!). We all approach this in different ways, but it really is whatever gets you through, and if you have a drink and have some fun, so what - you really needed it and deserved it. I feel sorry for the boys sometimes (only sometimes mind), as they just don't know what to do with us, but god us girls have to suffer - what an emotional (and physical) rollercoaster, and SO utterly exhausting, but here's hoping 2009 brings us all what we (in the words of the spice Girls) really really want. Good luck Anne! See you again soon, B XX

Oh and to anyone who hasn't done their 1st round of IVF/IUI yet, please don't let negative nurses and doctors get you down. They do not know everything!!! I was dealt with by a couple of incredibly lovely nurses, (and my GP is wonderful too), but also came across some unbelievably negative and unfeeling ones. I find it staggering that they would think such blunt approaches help at all - of course they don't. I had to fight and fight to get them to continue with my treatment, and Ok it didn't work this time, but I'm so glad I fought, and as I said the day after a particularly bad appointment, I am not ready to be cast onto the infertility scrapheap, and neither should any of the rest of you. Here's to hope, luck, good news, and proving them all wrong!!!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy New Year girls, I hope 2009 brings all our hopes and dreams.  

Lets hope that next year we'll all be as content as Laura.  Fantastic news on having all the babies at home.

Ally it's such a tough decision, perhaps if you can feel that your body is stronger and more 'in tune' then it might be worth trying naturally for a couple of months then if it doesn't work you can try the IVF.  Will postponing IVF for a couple of months make a significant difference?

Had a nice meal at my parents but ended up in tears for about an hour with my mum, not the best start to 2009, though it cleared the air a bit.  Long boring family story to follow so feel free to skip it.

About 2 yrs ago my sister fell in love with a married/seperated man.  He then went back to his wife and she was devastated.  I picked up the pieces, hours on the phone crying etc..

They then got back together and she dropped me like a hot potatoe and totally ignored me.  Things got a bit wobblt between them (found out from a mutual friend not her) and she was about to end it and she fell pregnant.

Mum and Dad were very concerend as she is already divorced and has a 9yr old boy.  In her words to my mum I was wonderfully supportive about the baby and her situation and I had been fantastic when she was going through her difficult time before.

Soooo last january I was making the final arrangements for my parents 40th anniversay meal in a posh restaurant, which dh and I were paying for.  DS had had 10 months notice of the date.  DS then tells me she's booked a holiday and gets back late afternoon the day of the meal so she can't come. She could have made it, but why book a holiday?  Then she repeatedly had a go at me becasue I didn't invite 9 yr old nephew - a posh restaurant with mum and dad's cronies is not the place for a little boy.  I also know from a mutual friend that DS and her partner were moaning about me being unreasonable for not inviting my nephew.

Also during my first tx she did not contact me once to offer any support. I am not exaggerating, not once.  Then 11 days after my BFN she sent a text.  Then phoned and left a message and that's it.

I haven't spoken to her since January.  I bought presents for both her boys but I found out last night she refused to accept the one for the baby, which really upset me.  She is so selfish and self centered she won't accept it's her behaviour that upset me, I'm not bitter and twisted about her having children which is what she is telling people. 

I'm not sure that all makes sense but I feel better for having got it off my chest! 

Sorry to moan but I know you'll understand even if I am mad and irrational    .

I'm having a laxy morning with a hot water bottle on my tummy to help my eggs grow!

Welcome Becks, I hope this is a better year for you!

Lots of love
Donkey xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Happy New Year! 

I hope this year brings you all that you dream off   All of the new year text messages held a special poiniency for myself and OH last night. I kept thinking - If only you knew what our "hopes and dreams" are at the moment  

I'm a bit worried. I gave up smoking over a year ago and have had only the odd one or two at parties or when with friends but very rarely. Then gave up even the odd one when we started this process as it hinders implantation. Then last night we were at our friends house and there were 4 smokers pretty much chain smoking in the living room. I can feel all the horrid effects of smoking too many - sore throat, heavy chest, sinus pain - even though I didn't smoke any myself. Is there a chance that the passive smoking is going to have any affect on implantation? I'm on day one of stimming so have nearly two weeks before EC/ET.  I'm so worried about anything that could stand in our way.  

Hi Ally, I can't help as I'm new to the PR's but wanted to wish you luck and i hope you make a decision that is right for you. I usually find that talking to the professionals, then to friends helps me get the rational side on something, then I see how my instincts feel after that. If they still pull me strongly in one direction then I go with them. If they don't I go with the rational side.   

Hi Becks - Good luck with treatment and FF. I'm new to this thread and they'vebeen so helpful already. Thanks ladies 

Love to everyone else
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Carys - don't worrry about the smoke it will be fine   When is your first scan?
Ally - are you taking DHEA? Trying naturally is prob a good idea if you think things are getting back to normal - I know you said you were doing herbs - so give it a shot. One natural egg is prob better than one drug blasted egg for you hun  
Bex - are you the younger sis? We need a signature for you at the bottom hun - dreadful memories on here  
Anne - letting your hair down is good sometimes!  
Donk - your sis sounds a nightmare - you have enough to think about withour her   try and forget her for a bit
Hi there hayleigh  
NW


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi again
I don't want to jump in too soon with tons of messages or I may be labelled a stalker/keener!! But I am very excited about this new found release, and could see it getting addictive! I kept meaning to post a message pre xmas, during treatment, but I think I was just dealing with the every day stress & upset, and also work was mental (as usual).
Anyway, donkey - I just had to say (a) thanks for your welcome, and (b) obviously I don't know all the ins and outs, but I think you are 100% right to feel upset re your sister booking the hol, and I'm sure your mum and dad must be too?! Also, the whole kids thing can be v tricky. When DH and I got married 2-1/2 years ago we made a decision not to have any kids there. Not because we are mean and twisted and hate children (clearly not!), but because we had a seating (and money!) limit, and know about 30-40 kids!!!! We couldn't have tons of kids instead some of our best friends. Most people were fine with it and said 'great - a night off!!!', but one friend (a guy surprisingly, and my best male friend at that), got v funny about it (they have 3 (hyperactive) kids!) He did later apologise for being so selfish. Kids are wondefrful (well, most!), and god knows we want them madly, but sometimes it's good for it to just be the grown ups! That said, all familes and sisters go through trying times (I don't thnk you could find closer sisters than Al and I, but even we have had our hiccups). If you and your sister have been close in the past, then I'm sure you can be again. Hang on in there xx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicki - I am the old one!! 37-1/2 and DH almost 37 (he never lets me forget that!!) I will get signature and all my vital stats sorted on here asap! xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Becks - well done hon - you just let it all out!! I remember when I first posted back in March/ April, I couldnt stop, I think Mir said "once you pop you just can't stop!!" I think we keep so much inside and once we are ready to talk about it it is so so great to have somewhere to (a) ask medical questions (b) get support (c) discuss Strictly, BB, Eastenders, Corrie etc!! Sorry those were not posted in order of importance as clearly (c) should be (a)!!!  

If you want me to talk you through doing your sig I will try - give me a call. This is so funny chatting to you on here!!!    

Nicki W - your a Dr are you not?? I am on the DHEA but interestingly I didnt do anything no DHEA, no herbs, no supplements 20-28th as I was too ill to face any of it, and I have had my most healthy AF for ages. God knows what effects what, it could be that the last week doesnt matter and that it is the work I put in before that has affected things or it could all just be a coincidence! Of course Ben wants to do the IVF but I am just not so sure. I need to take the pill today if I am going to - I am so confused!!!! 

Carys - not the most pleasant thing being in a room full of smokers when you are not (I am an ex smoker so sorry to all I gassed in the past!!) but I dont think one time will cause you probs, I think it would have to be constant exposure to hurt   Good luck with stims! 

Donkey - your sis sounds very unreasonable, just let her behave badly, it will reflect on her not you x very upsetting for you though, don't know what I would do without B.   Good luck with those stims hon!! In terms of my tx, I have been told I am in menopause, so have been pretty freaked out by Dr's, I therefore worry about waiting for a few months in case it all grinds to a halt! I wish someone could just predict what the best decision would be! 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

B- Really glad you are finding FF helpful so far. I haven't even got "properly" into my treatment yet (but I will be so glad to stop taking the Pill) it's turned me into a sore boobed, vomiting psycho lady    
The point is - even in this early stage of TX for me, I have found FF to be a life saver.
I am silently sh!tting myself about scans/injections possibly having no eggs etc etc and obviously the worst of it being my age - not to mention if this cycle fails how many more can we have/afford.
Bloody hell, I sound like the "glass is half empty" don't I     
I'm not being negative, just realistic I guess.
Anyway- enough about me! It's lovely that you've joined us and lets hope 2009 is one hell of a fab year for us all eh  
PS- Me and DH had no kids at our wedding in 2007 apart from my 2 stepsons and 2 nephews- it p!ssed one of 2 people off but at the end of the day, it was our day and having both been married before we wanted things how we wanted them rather than trying to please everyone else.  

Donkey- What can I say- your sis does sound like she needs to have a word with herself about how she's been treating you.
I hope you get something sorted with her but I guess these things can take time.
It's very sad that she didn't check in on how you were when you were having TX- not nice at all and no excuse but as I say- maybe 2009 will be a year for her to see that she needs to be there for you just like you were for her in her times of sadness.

Ally- Hun, I wish I could help with your decison- all I will say is you know how you feel and it seems like your body is behaving rather well at the moment espicially AF cycle being a proper one etc.
Maybe a month or 2 of TTC naturally could be a good plan - but then I totally understand the flip side of that where you want to go for it with a little help.

Carys- Try not to worry too much about the smokers. 
I beat myself up about what I drank last night but- thanks to Ally, Nikki and Co I feel ok about it now, and it's not as if I can turn the clock back so I'm just not drinking another drop of alcohol now 
Don't worry hun  

Hi Nikki- Thanks for your reassuring words  

Oooooohh got to go girls - hubby has just brought me some of last nights curry in for my tea      

xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!

Ally: Oh I'm sooo glad you are back with us my gorgeous sister   I bet Becka is thinking who the hell is this sister she doesn't know about   . So sorry you've been poorly. I kept wanted to send you a message on ** but I thought you might have just wanted a break from us so thought leaving you alone would be a good idea. I hope you are feeling better now. Missed you a lot  

Becka: Welcome on thread hun.   You are on safe hands here. Sorry you are going through a very tough time but stay with us, everyone on this thread are amazing and very soon they will make you feel much better.   

Anne: Hello my love   It sounds like you had a great time last night with the extra help of Asti & Bucks Fizz   Enjoy! (I'm jealous though cos I love Asti too!)

Laura: Wonderful news! I'm so happy you and DH reuinted with chiplets. 

Pinkcarys: Hello, welcome on thread  

I woke up at 7am this morning and cried my eyes out!  I know everyone told me not to look for early symptons but I just can't help it. I've had very sore boobs for the last 2 -3 days and was getting hopeful but when I woke up this morning there was almost no pain in my breasts and they didn't feel as firm as they felt for the last couple of days so I immediately thought not resting and getting on a plane yesterday ruined everything. I never thought waiting would be this hard! Am I losing my mind? 
It took DH 2 hours to calm me down - bless him, he is knackered today.  
Sorry to be so gloomy...

Lots of love to everyone.

Pix xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay - I am getting back into the swing of things - it was a bit daunting to be back for a while but its now like I was never away!! 

Pix sis - OMG I missed you too!!! I was ill and then laying low as it was tricky to get online at the in laws but I think it has done me a bit of good not being on here 24/7, I have been enjoying life a bit more recently. Becks do you mind having another sister? She is rather gorgeous and a real sweetheart!! No seriously I totally understand you being worried about symptoms and sure yes feeling things can mean something positive is going on but equally there are so many girls whose symptoms have come, gone and come back again and those whose symptoms just were not there at all and they went onto have BFP so pleeaaaaaaase hang in there sweetheart, not everyone believes in the resting for days on end, and I think if I am correct Steph flew back from Reprofit quite quickly after her transfer and look at her!! Would you like to meet up Pix? If I can be of any help at all in whiling away the the next 9 days please tell me, I really mean it   I will PM you my number for if you need it xxxx

Anne - enjoy that lovely curry honey - I am jealous - that is just what I fancy - mind you I think we have fajitas for our tea OMG bring on the sour cream!! 

Kisses A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Hope u all had a wonderful nye 

Becka welcome to the thread hun, it sure is great to have people that understand what we go through 

Donkey - ur sis sounds a nightmare hun, personally speaking i would give her a wide berth 

Anne dont worry hunny drinks will not hurt you, think about all the women that drink and smoke through the complete pregnancy?   

Ally nice to have have you back sweetie 

Pix think   hun know its easier said than done, but please try hunny  

Hi to nicki, carys, tasha, fishy, lcr, purple, hayleigh, laura, bobbi, ali27, nix and everyone 

Just been to beefeater for late lunch/early tea   had a huge mixed grill and then profiteroles with ice cream for dessert   Will have to start diet on monday for sure  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Kate - yes diet on Monday - I hate the idea of starting new regimes on New Years Day - so cruel   hence the fajitas for tea!! 

Just realised that I havent said hello to Ali or Anna since I have been back - hope you are both okay xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

And welcome to Becks!

Not got much time, so personals later.

I have another welcome to make - Jennig and Paul's lovely Caitlin Mary at 11.29 this morning! She was 7lb 4oz.

Paul says: 'Mum and baby great. Dad in need of a serious lie down.'

Welcome Caitlin!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies.....x

Becks.....So sorry things didnt work out for you this time, Its a horrid horrid feeling      

Pix...sending you masses of          and a little    too

Kate.....Ooooo lovely!! mixed grill    I'm trying to be good from today......so am back on the healthy eating plan   BORING  


Im still trying to keep up with you all   and this is quiet     This thread is perfect for me....and with my 3rd tx fast approaching this thread will help me through as soooo many of you are going through a similar exp!!! I think Ive decided to go for the AMH test when I next visit the clinic.....just for my own peace of mind I suppose......am feeling really nervous about tx but yet really determind too, last tx I managed just two eggies only one fertilised so am a little shakey about it all my worst fear is not getting to EC....but bring it on hey!! Im so dertermind Ive gotten up this morning taken down the tree and all the decs, just want to get 2008 out of my hair really.  

Big hellos to everyone....x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Sorry you're feeling down today hun- please don't think that coming home has ruined it though, as Ally said, look at Steph.
Bless Ally for being a lovely friend to you  
I am sure (and I pray I will find out) that the way you are feeling is completely natural and you will go up and down emotionally all through the cycle.
Hope you're feeling better now hun?


Ally- It really is lovely to have you back hun  

Kate- Glad you went out today hunni, sounds like you had a nice meal.


Hi Hayleigh-  

Miranda- Thanks for letting us know about Jenni and welcome to Caitlin

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

*Happy New Year to my PR lovelies!!!!!*

Tracey - hi hun, glad to see you've not left us, we're not just linked by IF, we're your friends too  I think i will have to have LP again as my clinic don't do SP, they usually make you wait 3 AFs, so that could be March, depending if we can get the money out of MIL, although i am considering another credit card to cover us until she hands it over  Glad to say the rabbit wasn't needed in the end,  back on the menu, couldn't help having a quiet  afterwards, how cruel is IF 

Laura - oh hun, your message was so lovely, you made me  too, you so deserve your triple windfall and you make all of us happy hearing how your life has become so perfect,  to Cerys, Bethan and Eddy 

Pix - hope you're enjoying having DH again  We all understand how you are feeling, the 2WW is sh1t, they day the symptoms you have at the start are from the drugs, so don't be surprised they are leaving your body, there is nothing you can do now hun but wait, try to keep calm and relax as much as possible, that's the only thing i wish i'd have been able to do, let DH look after you   to that receptionist 

Bobbi - not on the DHEA yet, want to get the clinics approval first, have appointment on the 29th of this month, will hopefully get onto it then  Good luck hun 

Elinor - really felt for you with the baby doll, 2 days before my BFN a friend (not knowing about the IVF) placed her 10week old in my arms, who promptly cried, i've managed to get out of holding babies for years, but that was a killer 

LJ - sounds like you had a fantastic time with the twins, looking forward to seeing new pics  Any new underwear purchased recently 

Zuri - 

Jennig - well done hun, fantastic timing 

Steph - your bump pic is scrummy 

Anne - hey hun, getting so excited for you, wish i could travel up to see you all on the 9th, don;t fret, everything could go swimmingly   We had pink bubbly indoors last night 

lcr - your dose is low hun, i was on 225 the first t/x and only produced 1 main folly and some minitures, the second time i was on 375 and produced 11 follies, 6 mature eggs, 3 of which fertilised. It's a learning curve 

Lucy - sounds like you've made your decision, you need to be 100% onboard, so this sounds like the best plan for you at the moment  Sorry to hear about DP's mate  Have sore ovaries at the mo, first ovulation after -gative cycle, ouch 

Kate - sorry you've been so poorly hun, DH has the lurgy too, and our Xmas hasn't been too thrilling  I love fat club, looks like i'll be joining you too 

Carys - i'm another JR buddy, i know how single-minded they can be and the nurses are a bit direct with their expectations, as i said above to lcr, i have a FSH of 12.2 and my first t/x was a very poor response and i was told that they didn't expect me to do much better next time around, i was mortified, these ladies have been my rock and although the last t/x was a , i got 6 eggs, 3 fertilised at top grade and 2 put back in. Don't be despondant, we're here for you and it can work  Scans on day 9 are normal for the JR, i asked for earlier scans this time round and they said even if i had earlier scans they wouldn't be upping my doses and refused. Each clinic has their negativity, i'm sure now that their percentages are high because they won't take any chances, Purple on here will back me up on this  PM me if you want some help with Oxford 

Scooby - go for it with your own eggs hun, you'll only wonder if you don't 

Hayleigh - hi hun, glad to see you around and getting excited, Andrea and I are meeting up when she gets back from hols if you're interested 

Donkey - sisters, you love em and you can hate em, my sis can be my best friend, but there are so many times when she isn't as sensitive as she could be, she has 2 children and still doesn't seem satisfied with her lot, don;t take it personally  Well done on your results 

Ally - glad to have you back and sounding so much brighter, go with your plan hun, you know your body and it;s worth a shot  The fireworks were fab on BBC weren't they, would have loved to see them in the flesh, although can imagine it would have been 

Becka - hi hun, so sorry for everything you've been through this cycle, we're all here for you and i've only just had a  too, it hurts like hell and the timing stinks, we're all here to lean on, talk all you need to 

Juicy - hi hun, how's it all going 

Mir - how's the stitches 

Purple, Nix - how you doing my lovely ladies 

MIL and SIL update  SIL ended up telling MIL to get out of her house for a week, so she's now going to stay at her SILs for a while, hilarious thing is since they got back home SIL has had flu and MIL is running around doing everything, now not going to her SILs until saturday, she's ok to look after her when she wants something eh , DH is fuming 

New years was very quiet in our household, didn't feel like going out celebrating, had a meltdown early evening , then watched films on tv and sipped pink champers, here's hoping that we all get the 2009 that we all so desperately want 

Looks like the diets going to have to start next week, and i'm going to try running, with the aid of two sports bras i think 

Had a few days of baby news again, one of our friends who had a baby in July has now announced that she is expecting again in July on Brooke's 1st birthday, she'd not a natural mother with 1, and they only had sex the once and she's PG again 

Right i'd better go visit my sister's kitten, they've gone away with the kids for NY week and left him on his own, bless him, going to feed and cuddle him for a bit, ended up with my own pussycat coming down with me yesterday and getting very jealous and confused when he saw me with another kitten, whoops


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Fishy- Happy New year hunni  
At about 12.01 last night me and DH ripped our 2008 calendar/wall planner in half and threw it in the bin- it felt good to actually throw 2008 away and start 2009 fresh.
It would have been lovely to meet you in person but I understand- I am really touched that people want to put themselves out to meet me- I know I've not been here long so it really means a lot to me - and DH is grateful too of all the support and kindness I've had so far.
You'll have to arrange a fake meeting to come as see us as resellers of your products             
I want that kitten!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

Happy New Year to you all

Sorry not been around much lately, feel almost like a newcomer again with so many new faces on her!!!

haven't read back properly just caught a few things, 

Pinkcarys, I'm another JR girl or was till I got donor egg speech! but max dose stims they put me on didn't yeild much (300 gonal f) I've had good FSH levels but they believe I won't always, although last month FSH was lower than their results! They do seem to have good figures thoough I'm not sure how! but the nurses are lovely! If you want more details please just ask hun. I just think they are not so good with PR's as they have a one size fits all approach!


Laura I'm so happy your bubs are all home, much better out that unit! I cannot believe they left them in wet beds!! Thats just not on!!!!!

Love and hugs to everyone else and here's hoping we have lots of bumps/ babes this year to celebrate!! 

Steph your bump pic on ******** is so sweet!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne honey - so lovely to be back - really it is - missed catching up with you all - you crack me up! I just read your post and saw 'at 12.01 DH and I ripped' and I was thinking OMG you lucky buggers you still have a passionate love life as I was imagining 'off our clothes' to come next     then I saw '2008 wall planner'!!! I totally understand where you are coming from though - I have never been so pleased to see the back of a year!! 

I am so sorry that I worried you and Pix disappearing like that    

Mir - stitches?? OMG did you have the lump removed   poor you - hope it is healing nicely xxxx

Fish - Sounds like it is coming at you from all angles at the moment - just what you need!! Really thinking of you and Becks at the moment - so hard when you invest so much emotionally into it. Ben and I did consider a trip to Primrose Hill to watch the fireworks from there but decided it was far too Brrr!!! I still havent decided about the pill, not really sure how it works so what the possible pitfalls are - better consult Dr Google! 

Purps honey - was just thinking about you - hope you are okay  

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple hun- Happy 2009, may all our dreams come true- and yes, I agree with your text from last night- please let us be covered in baby sick or preggers this time next tear     

Ally-     If you could have seen me last night in my PJ's wearing my christmas stockings..............the ones that hang from the fireplace that you put your presents in, I was not a candidate for clothes ripping trust me hun    
All night I kept saying "shall I go and change?" and Jason just kept saying "no, you look lovely as you are and you seem in such a good mood, it's lovely to see you having a laugh and enjoying yourself"
So....the little pink and black number hat I treated myself to remains in the drawer until god knows when  

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne -      Ahh Jason was right - its much more important how you are feeling than what you are wearing - plenty more time to road test that little number anyway!! I bet those Christmas stockings fitted your little feet didnt they!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

They were too big can you believe


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey Ally and Anne!

I'm in agreement about the thinking Anne was lucky with the ripping off bit!

What's happened to my sex life?!?!?!?

Since treatment it's gone!!!!

Hey ho lets hope 2009 is a year full of lots of rampent sex too!!!

Hugs to both you ladies!

its strange yet lovely to feel so close to people I've never even met, but you ladies are in my thoughts often

Sx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heads up, I will be locking thread shortly


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I think the sex life gets put on the back burner as we get so overcome with various emotions (mostly depressed, sad, down and general sh!t) that we simply can't do it.
Then sometimes it comes back with a bang  
We have lovely hubbys who understand thankfully
xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170640.0


----------

